# Potty training tribe



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

OK, about every day or every other day there's questions on here about it. I've posted a couple of them.
Can we just have a tribe where all our questions, etc. can go in one post and we can 'talk' to each other about it? Anybody else want in?

My big question of the week: He's 20 months. We have the potty. He answers the question 'do you have to go potty?" with either the sign or trying to take off his pants, or both. He 'gets it' that it's cool to go in the potty. We've been doing treats and now he walks over to the drawer when he's gone and says "teet!" (well he did once)

The big hangup is he really seems to have no clue when he has to go. He pretty much always indicates 'yes' but sometimes it's an excuse to play with TP. (He is fascinated with wiping, LOL)

so how do I get him to clue in? I know it would probably help if I was a little more consistent on the trying to take him, but I'm also 7 weeks pregnant, it's kinda if I'm going, he tries and sometimes he does and sometimes he doesn't. *I'm* not ready to see what happens if I put him in underwear yet, and i don't think *he's* ready, as he has yet to prove he has any clue at all he's about to go. Ideas??


----------



## radiogirlgr (Dec 19, 2005)

Wow! I think you're doing terrific! I don't want to worry you, but my DS is now 3 1/2 and is finally completely trained. He wasn't anywhere near ready at 20 months-but each child is different. It took us a long time-I think that getting them to recognize that 'have to go' feeling is the key, and also the hardest bit. We used a sticker chart, with rewards after 10/20/30 stickers, and I also found that giving DS the 'choice' of big-boy pants or a pull-up seemed to really help. He was so proud to be in big-boy pants! Try to take him at least once an hour-whether he has to go or not. Just say, 'Okay, time to go potty!' and give him the chance to go. I know how you feel being 7wks pg too-we're due in August. Good luck to you again-you sound like you're doing great!


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

I've always heard boys take longer to learn. I have had boys in my preschool class who are 3-31/2 before they're accident-free. (I also have one girl who is 4 and is interested one week, not the next. Since it's preschool, I really have no idea what the family is doing at home--I'm the assistant, all the home visits and stuff are the teacher's domain--I haven't pushed her at all.)

I really don't have any huge expectations at this point. I just don't believe in NOT following my son's interest, and I think if I were to ignore his interest, I'd probably be missing out on an opportunity to teach. He could start refusing to try next week and we'd back off...

I might try the every-hour thing when he's awake. I had thought of getting the undies and rubber pants too, for when he's awake, but I am just not ready for the laundry!







(that might be a project for after we move...)


----------



## scruggle (Jun 4, 2006)

My son is 31 months old and I was going to start putting him on the potty, etc. But now he has this innate fear of falling down in things. He wont take a bath without my other son, when I put him in his bed (which he used to really like) he says that his bed is going to fall. I am now kind of worried that I shouldn't try to potty train him now> I would like to hear some suggestions, to.


----------



## mamabear&babybear (Dec 20, 2004)

I'd love to join. My dd is 22 months and we are really starting to potty train. I love the go every hour idea. I might try that. I'm not sure dd knows when she needs to go either. I know that she can hold it if she is naked and doesn't want to go on the floor. She has trouble making herself go when we get to the potty. I'm not sure how to teach her to flex those muscles. I try not to make it a big deal unless she goes in the potty. Then we celebrate!! Yesterday she peed in the potty for the first time (this was just after some of her pee went on the floor, small victories).







: I'm thinking with it being summer we can have lots more naked time, and we'll see what happens.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

DD is almost 18 months and she uses the potty about two or three times a day. She always goes when she wakes up in the morning and from a nap. And sometimes at night if she's trying to get to sleep, she'll ask to go.

She doesn't seem to realize that she can also use the potty at other times of the day, though. She is almost always dry after a nap and sometimes overnight, so I know that she can hold it. She has been doing this for about six or eight weeks or so.

We have been trying to be very low-key about the whole thing, no rewarding, no jumping up and down. (Although it is hard not to get very excited!) We also do a fair amount of nakey time outside since it's finally warm out!


----------



## idocrase (Dec 17, 2003)

:

I've got a 23 mo dd, with a longer potty story than I care to type! But I'm enjoying the advice others give.


----------



## frowningfrog (Aug 25, 2005)

When do you start?


----------



## RootBeerFloat (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frowningfrog*
When do you start?

I think when they tell you they're ready?

I'm joining this tribe! DD is 14 months old and started potty learning on her own a few weeks ago. If I remember to take her about once an hour, she'll be dry all day--for #1. She runs back there sometimes when she needs to go, but usually by the time she feels the urge it's too late. She's so young, I'm assuming this will take a while, but I wanted to honor her desire to use the potty and she's doing really well with it, so I'm just goin' with the flow . . .

My question is about poop. DD usually squats when she poops, which isn't so great on a potty. A few times I've noticed her straining and farting like she's going to poop but she doesn't--usually a short time later she'll go on the floor or in her diaper (if I manage to get one back on her). Any reflections on this learning process would be appreciated. I'm not into forcing her to sit when she doesn't want to and I don't do praise or rewards. Really I just want her to be comfortable and learn at her own pace.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ally'smom*
I think when they tell you they're ready?

I'm joining this tribe! DD is 14 months old and started potty learning on her own a few weeks ago. If I remember to take her about once an hour, she'll be dry all day--for #1. She runs back there sometimes when she needs to go, but usually by the time she feels the urge it's too late. She's so young, I'm assuming this will take a while, but I wanted to honor her desire to use the potty and she's doing really well with it, so I'm just goin' with the flow . . .

My question is about poop. DD usually squats when she poops, which isn't so great on a potty. A few times I've noticed her straining and farting like she's going to poop but she doesn't--usually a short time later she'll go on the floor or in her diaper (if I manage to get one back on her). Any reflections on this learning process would be appreciated. I'm not into forcing her to sit when she doesn't want to and I don't do praise or rewards. Really I just want her to be comfortable and learn at her own pace.

This is pretty much how it goes in our house, too. Ani started pottying at around 14 months, then for a few weeks decided she didn't want to do it anymore, and now she's back on the potty.

As far as poops are concerned, what kind of potty are you using? The baby bjorn potties are good for squating.


----------



## frowningfrog (Aug 25, 2005)

Guess Im late to the go ....dd is 22 mo. I did buy her a potty and let her get to know it but she doesnt like it on her nakid bum.


----------



## Faerieshadow (Mar 31, 2005)

While I dislike the term training I'd say we are definitely potty learning. We've practiced elimination communication for some time, but now that ds uses the potty independently at home without misses, we are learning how to wait and use the potty when we are out in public. Maybe the correct way to say it is that _I'm_ learning to use undies/trainers on ds while out instead of waterproof dipes that enable us both to forget about peeing..... while ds is learning to pay attention to voiding even when he has clothes on.









frowningfrog, I don't think you're late on this, I think the key is noticing when your kiddo is showing interest, and acting on that interest, on a level that your dc is comfortable with.

I'd also like to second the BBLP as a good one for squatting.

As far as helping them figure out when they have to go, it helps to announce it to them. As in, if you see dc peeing, say "Oh! I see that you're peepeeing.", and depending on age/comprehension, describing that pressure feeling in the tummy that they probably had. And of course, wearing bottoms that encourage knowing there is wetness down there helps - ie, sposies or cloth dipes with fleece probably aren't the way to go if you want to help dc discover the awareness of going.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faerieshadow*
"Oh! I see that you're peepeeing.", and depending on age/comprehension, describing that pressure feeling in the tummy that they probably had.

We do this a lot, too. I try to keep her in pre-folds w/out a cover so I can change her right away, too, so she doesn't get too used to sitting in a wet dipe. She just used a big potty with my sister the other day for the first time. I think that she would pretty much do anything her aunt does, though.









But i always say "Oh, look, you're going pee-pee!" But not too excited or anything. Just matter-of-fact: this is what it looks like when you're peeing.


----------



## Faerieshadow (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ani'smommy*
But i always say "Oh, look, you're going pee-pee!" But not too excited or anything. Just matter-of-fact: this is what it looks like when you're peeing.

Yep, nothing like sounding over-excited to get them freaked/weirded out.


----------



## earthchick (Sep 30, 2004)

I'll join!

My twin sons just turned 2 last week. At 18 mos. one of them started saying "poo-poo" when he had just gone, so I got them a potty just to see and get used to. Sometimes they would sit on it with their clothes on, but that was the extent of it. They also were very interested in dh and me going potty, as well as watching us flush their BMs after a diaper change.

We didn't get serious about potty learning until the last 6 weeks or so, b/c of more readiness signs they were showing. I got them each their own potty at that point. The one who had started saying poo-poo 6 months when he had gone, now tells me before he has to go. My other son never tells me, but he does take off his diaper if he has either just gone or is just about to. This has ended up in some really messy naptimes, with a poopy diaper on the floor and stuff smeared everywhere.









The problem right now is, they neither one like to use the bathroom in their diaper, but they don't want to use the potty either! They will take off their diapers and go on the floor. Or get off the potty and go on the floor. I feel like I am constantly cleaning up urine and BMs off the hardwood or the rugs or the bed sheets or (in the case of the one who likes to smear it at naptime) off the walls!























I'm at a loss. They know we don't like it when they go on the floor, but they think that is funny. I am hesitant to make _too_ big of a deal out of it, b/c I don't want to get into power struggles or, worse, make them feel shame about potty issues. I don't think either one of us is pushing them to use the potty instead of the diaper, we just don't want them using the floor. They have all kinds of readiness signs, and they certainly know when they need to go and can go at will. So I'm at a loss for what to do now. Suggestions?


----------



## Faerieshadow (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthchick*
The problem right now is, they neither one like to use the bathroom in their diaper, but they don't want to use the potty either! They will take off their diapers and go on the floor. Or get off the potty and go on the floor. I feel like I am constantly cleaning up urine and BMs off the hardwood or the rugs or the bed sheets or (in the case of the one who likes to smear it at naptime) off the walls!























I'm at a loss. They know we don't like it when they go on the floor, but they think that is funny. I am hesitant to make _too_ big of a deal out of it, b/c I don't want to get into power struggles or, worse, make them feel shame about potty issues. I don't think either one of us is pushing them to use the potty instead of the diaper, we just don't want them using the floor. They have all kinds of readiness signs, and they certainly know when they need to go and can go at will. So I'm at a loss for what to do now. Suggestions?

I'd just react calmly. "Oh look, you peepee'd (or pooed) on the floor. Let's try to get the peepee in the potty." or in the case of poo, I would use ds's little potty as a receptacle on the way to the big potty and say "Oh, you pooed on the floor. Let's put the poopoo in the potty where it belongs." and then ds would follow me and watch me dump it down the big potty. It took next to no time for him to go from from stopping and staring as he peed on the floor, to running to his potty. We played a bit of a game about it, too - when we had an accident, I'd take the prefold that I used to wipe it up with and say "Now, where does the peepee go? Does it go... on the couch? Noooo. Does it go on the table? Noooo. Oh, wait, it goes in the potty!" For some reason ds really enjoyed this, he would say the noooo part with me whenever I suggested the wrong place.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

For the one who's scared about falling, do you have a little potty? I'd say get one with a base that sits on the floor rather than one with 'legs.' (I've seen a couple, they're usually fancier and pricier anyway.) My friend has one that has a big base, looks impossible to have fall. I *think* it's first years? Mine is a 10 dollar special, it's good too but not as big, I am not sure if maybe a bigger child could accidentally tip it over? (Mine's 20 months.)

I know it's more clean up process for awhile, but if it works....he'll get over the fear of falling things eventually, you can find a way to transition then...


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Lilli is starting as well. She now asks for a "dipey" every time she wets or poops, and she wakes up dry every day. We're trying to catch that morning pee in the potty. Usually so far she won't want to go on it to actually pee, but as soon as she starts to go on the floor I get the potty under her and sit her down. We've done this a few times, same with poop. But I think with poop it interrupts her when I get her on the potty, bc it seems like she ends up going several times. I've tried keeping her naked or in a dipe with no cover, but all I end up doing is cleaning lots of pee off the carpet.







I really wish we had more hard flooring in this place!!!


----------



## mom2nat&will (Jun 10, 2006)

My dd Nathalie is 25 months and we have been potty learning on and off since about 18 months...she is still in diapers...any suggestions are welcome...she for sure knows when she is pooping, she'll go and hide behind a chair or in the closet. I have tried taking her every hour, I have tried letting her go nakie all day; i don't know what else to try any suggestions? tia


----------



## monocyte (Jun 17, 2004)

boy, glad I saw this.

I've been sitting outside the bathroom door for most of this afternoon while DS has "private time".

We were mostly trained a few months ago, took a vacation, and it all went out the window. He can do it, just refuses. So, I dropped it.

And now he wants to again...but, he is having serious issues with poop. He cant get it out sitting anymore. He needs to lean over. And I've done my share of cleaning poop off floors, rugs; and lately, I dont know who to blame, the elderly dog or DS.

Suggestions?

And, we tried when he was much younger, like 20 months or so...but, it wasnt time for him. I have faith it will happen. I am just done with poopy undies/dipes etc.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

We're trying, too. Not a lot of success thus far--well, NONE, actually, except that I recently have been successful in getting DD to sit nakey-butt on the potty and "try." (She didn't want to try till now.) She just doesn't seem to know how to "go" on the potty. I tell her to "push with her vulva" (







) but I don't think it is working! She understands it all in theory and can hold forth on the subject, but that still isn't helping.

I am hesitant to have her go naked because everything but the kitchen and bathroom is carpet, but I think we have to try it. I also cannot detect any change in her behavior when she pees, so *I* don't know either!

Poop is going to be even trickier, I think, because she almost always poops on waking up from her nap and so I never see her do it. I am not going to want to wake her up prematurely to potty! Any thoughts on this??

She is very contrary and very independent, so I'm wondering if we may be pushing a little too much. We'll see.


----------



## frankysgirle (Jun 10, 2006)

I am new to this site...I need a little heads up! My son is 3 1/2 years old...he was doing great at the potty thing...for 3 months he was copletely potty trained...now he keeps peeing in his pants and the other THING in his pants...has this ever happened to anyone else??


----------



## ORxPlant (Mar 18, 2006)

Count me in!

DS asked to "potty train" last week. He took his dry diaper off when he woke up on Sunday and since we co-sleep we had to react quickly. I asked him if he wanted to use the potty and he did.

Since then I was talking w/ a friend who goes to the gym w/ me. Her DS is a year older. She said when she picked him up a couple of weeks ago that the baby sitter in the gym's day care told her that my DS also uses the potty. Apparently he asks to use the potty when his friend goes. The gym has a toddler size commercial toilet and DS is facinated with it. I guess this explains why DS always has a dry diaper when I pick him up.

Anyway, we've set aside the weekend to let him have diaper-free time. Sunday night we will put him in training pants w/ plastic cover. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## memiles (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm here, too. DD has been in undies for a week. We have had a few poopy panties, but she has stayed dry the entire time.

Our challenge has been using the toilets away from home. We have a seat that goes over the regular seat at home. With that and a stool, she is able to do the process by herself. However, out and about, she panics. She's tiny (24 lbs at almost 3), and the potty is big, and she doesn't like to be held up while she goes.

Anyone know of a portable seat adaptor type seat? Something that folds up would be great.


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Add me to the list.

DD learned to sign toilet several months ago. Around 14-15 months, she started saying "bobby" for potty. But now, at 17 months, she's no longer just talking about "bobby." She's pulling it out of the bathroom on her own accord, sitting down and reading books on the thing! But here's the problem-- she does all this AFTER she's pooped or peed!!!!

I've been giving her a lot of naked time lately, carpets and unfinished hardwood floors be damned. *Yesterday, and amazing thing happened:* She was standing in the waterless bathtub, naked, next to her toys and her potty, while I was on the toilet. (She was waiting to take a bath.) *After a while she said "Potty." A half minute later, she peed!!!!* But alas, not in the potty, which was right in front of her, (sighhhh.) For two days I've been peeing in her potty to show her exactly where her pee goes. She now seems aware of the urge to urinate, and seems to be able to control the flow a bit. She gets excited to see me put my pee in her potty. But still-- there's no sign that she's going to transition to sitting on the potty herself whenever she has to pee or poop.

_How in the world are we going to make this final transition?_ I don't know how much more naked time my floors and carpets can take! LOL!

Faith


----------



## Krisa (Feb 7, 2005)

Is there a particular potty training book that is most liked around here? My daughter just turned 19 months, and I think it's time to do more than just seeing "mama go potty" when she follows me into the bathroom!!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Count me in. My DS, who will turn 3 next month, peed in the potty for the very first time yesterday. I praised him to the high heavens and gave him some mini-M&Ms to boot.







: I too am soooo sick of trying to wrestle diapers on a squirmy toddler, especially since I've a newborn to diaper too. So while I ordinarily steer very clear of a) sugar and b) praise, I piled 'em on yesterday and I have no shame about it whatsoever!







We've been trying, albeit gently, to push DS toward potty learning for a loooong time now, but he's been very resistant.

Krisa, we used "What to Expect When You Use the Potty" by Heidi Murkoff (the same author who does the "What to Expect When You're Expecting" series of books). Although DS liked it, it didn't seem to really motivate him or make any real practical impression. He just didn't make the connection between what he was reading and what happens in real life, kwim? Although it's been a while since we've read it, so maybe we should give it another try. What I think would really help us is a song of some kind -- he loooves the "Clean It Up" song by Laurie Berkner (which I read about on MDC; thank goodness for MDC!







) and requests it in the evenings when we start to pick up all the toys. That's worked such wonders that I think a potty learning song would be very effective...so anyone know of one? I'm going to go Google it but I am a little scared of what those results will be!









Anyway, good luck to all of you, Mamas! And keep those success stories and tips coming.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

My DS is 23 months. He doesn't seem to care if he pees in his diaper (or undies if he's wearing them - we tried that for one day). I'll probably need to do nakey time to make him aware.

But for poop... I think he's about ready to poop train. When he poops, he stops and grunts. Then when it's done, he grabs his pants and looks at me. I say "Do you need a diaper change?", and he runs to the bathroom and lays down for his diaper change. I've tried to catch him while he's grunting and run to the potty, but this happened this morning, and one little poop was in his diaper, and he wouldn't sit on the potty long enough to get the rest out. We had this issue at my mom's house the other day - he needed to poop, and we put him on the potty, read some books to keep him interested, but he never pooped. I guess he's not comfortable with pooping in the potty? I dunno.

He poops in the morning usually, but if we're away from home, he usually will NOT poop. So he is obviously able to "hold it" and control it in some manner, he's aware that he's pooping, and he's able to communicate to me that he has pooped (grabbing his crotch). So I think he's "ready", but we're having a hard time moving from pooping in diapers (or underwear) to pooping in potty. We have not caught a poop in the potty yet. We caught a pee several months ago, but none since then.


----------



## cloudswinger (Jan 24, 2005)

My dd is 23 months and we're almost graduated from potty learning. A friend with a dd a month older commented that he felt that kids weren't potty trained until they could wipe and wash their own hands. My dh and I just had to laugh at that one, it's our friends first child. They plan to wait another 6 months before they even start.

Anyway, for all the moms who have kids that seem so close, my main advice is patience. I started the process at 6 months, and at 8 months she was dry at night, so that was encouraging. Then we'd catch the morning pee for the longest time and some other pees during the day. Then about 14 months we caught every pee for a week. I thought that was it! But no, then we went a few months where I'd only catch the morning pee, and then a few weeks where I couldn't even catch that and it was deliberate on her part! That was POing me, so I had to learn to chill and stopped trying to hover over her,so then where was a phase where she started going completely on her own, without telling me. She was holding her pee for hours at a time then. I'd hear the potty rattling in the bathroom as she was sitting down, not necessarily having pulled her diapers off yet either.

Now we're at a point where she mostly tells me if she needs to go. I'll ask her, and if she doesn't need to go she'll say no(and now I can actually believe her. There was a point where her no wasn't exactly the truth!). But if I or dh goes, a lot of times she'll bring her potty over and does a social pee or poo. Of course now she won't go by herself at all, I have to be there with her. So it's like 2 steps forward, one step back. She also used to pretty good at wiping, but now won't be bothered. And there are some pee accidents, but more like once every couple of weeks now. And now we need to work on using the big potty, she doesn't seem to like to use it yet. I got some seats for our toilets and a folding one to go out, but she's not so into using them. I praised her too for the last phase, and now when she sees the full potty, she praises herself!

So at the beginning I'd put her on the potty everytime she peed or pooed, even if it disrupted her or was too late. I'd run her over to it, and sometimes would only catch 2 drops, but more likely nothing. But I think that helped with associating the potty with the process.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi mamas! Thought I'd join you guys.









My dd is 20 months and currently pees in the potty around 3-5 times a day - but only when I suggest that she use it. She has only once or twice initiated things. I still have her in dipes all day (and night), so I'm guessing we might need to go to panties or bare-butt to get the connections really firing in her brain. But ack, I'm nervous about it, lol! Feeling lazy about all the pee and poo clean-up I guess. Have you nekkid-baby mamas put some sort of protective cover on the couch etc? We are too broke to afford any major furniture damage.

As for potty-training books - my dd loves the one we have: "A Potty for Me" by Karen Katz. It features a kind of androgenous kid (would be good for a boy or girl), and is described as being a "lift-the-flap instruction manual". I would def recommend it. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/068...lance&n=283155


----------



## Jeana22 (Jun 11, 2006)

> *I'm new to this site and I thought that I would reply to this post. I have a 2 1/2 year old and she is not going yet, She is very bright, and she knows when she has gone ,and knows when she is wet, but I can't get her to the potty on time. I always think about it when she has just went. I' m always late with this potty thing. Does anyone have a schedule that they go by? My baby girl went once, but not anymore. I know that I'm lazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeana22*



> *I'm new to this site and I thought that I would reply to this post. I have a 2 1/2 year old and she is not going yet, She is very bright, and she knows when she has gone ,and knows when she is wet, but I can't get her to the potty on time. I always think about it when she has just went. I' m always late with this potty thing. Does anyone have a schedule that they go by? My baby girl went once, but not anymore. I know that I'm lazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you tried asking her every once in a while (maybe every hour? half-hour?) if she needs to go? The only time my dd will go on the potty is when I ask her or bring her in with me when I go. We also have a few times a day that she always sits on the potty - after she wakes in the morning and after her nap, and before the bath. Besides that I just try to guide her towards the potty when it seems like it's been a while since she last went.


----------



## ORxPlant (Mar 18, 2006)

Today DS was naked all day. He woke dry and used the potty all day -- only twice on the floor. I put him in a pull up for the night. Tomorrow he will be diaper free and I'll put him in a cloth trainer w/ cover for the night.

He usually poops twice during the day, but none today. I showed him the box of Kando wipes and told him he could use them when he pooped (okay, a little bribery).

Anyway, tonight he nursed and I thought he was asleep so was almost ready to get up for the evening and he looked me in the eye and said he needed to use the potty. He peed and then spent 1/2 hour waiting for a poop. This afternoon he said his belly hurts and I'm sure it's b/c he did not have a bm.

Here are my 2 Q's:

1. He's never pooped in the potty. What should I do so that he doesn't feel pressured and does not get backed up?

2. I don't think it was a delay tactic tonight, but if it were how long to you let DC try?

TIA,


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

FWIW, my DS didn't poop on the potty for a couple months after he was fully peeing on it. Something about it made him nervous. I just let him go in his underpants and changed him right after. One day we happened to be in the bathroom and him naked when he started to go, so I picked him up quick and popped him on the toilet, and he finished. After that, he always made it on the toilet. (well there were still accidents of course LOL)


----------



## mom2nat&will (Jun 10, 2006)

i don't know if maybe my dd is just not ready, Iknow she knows when she's going; everytime I ask her if she wants to go on her potty she says NO!!! This morning i told her to just sit on it and if she could go that would be great, she sat for about 30 mins, ran around w/out dipes for about 2 hours and NEVER went....I don't know what to do any suggestions are welcomed!!! TIA


----------



## Genna&Evan'sMommy (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi I'm new here. I'm not the know it all of potty training as I am learning this too, but if they don't know the urge of having to go, then they probably aren't ready. I mean you can take them to the potty every 30 mins, but as a working mother, I didn't have time for that. DD will be 3 in July and she is finally potty trained. About a month ago I just went cold turkey and took away the diapers. I put her in panties and just started taking her every hour. We had a few accidents the first day, but after a few times of wet undies, she didn't like it too much and started using the potty. It took a good few weeks of me reminding her to go before she started telling me herself. We also had a problem with the pooping issue. She would go in her panties and then tell me afterwards. About a week ago I caught her going and I told her to STOP and get to the potty. She finished up in the potty and has been going ever since.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Well yesterday we did REALLY Well...I changed him once in the morning after he woke up, one poop, and after his nap. The rest of the time, he peed in the potty!

Today...forget it. I changed him this morning, but he took the new diaper off so I instituted a new rule "OK you can go without a diaper, but you have to remember to go in the potty. Otherwise, back to the diaper." (Well, in 20 month old terms LOL)

So he ran and played...and his potty was right there, and he sat on it a couple times but didn't go... and then he peed on the floor. Which i can't have, we rent. So back in the diaper he went. He did pee once in the potty today with me. Other than that we've been out and about all afternoon running and playing at his best friend's and now he's in bed. There's always tomorrow.

My friend thinks I should get pull ups so he can do up and down. I don't know, to me they just seem like more expensive glorified diapers, especially since they did the 'New Pull OPEN sides'.....

I think I am going to follow Dr. Sears' advice--do underwear when they have been daytime dry a couple of weeks...so I need a week or so of days like yesterday and then I'll go to undies, though I have thought of getting those all-in-one gerber cloth trainers anyone tried those? They look like an AIO CD.


----------



## Jeana22 (Jun 11, 2006)

Everytime I ask her if she has to go she says yes, then I put her on, and she dosn't go. Right now she is finishing up dinner, as soon as she is done I will put her on the potty. I'll post back to tell how she did.


----------



## ORxPlant (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zakers_mama*

I have thought of getting those all-in-one gerber cloth trainers anyone tried those?

I bought several pairs of these and a few with plastic covers. DS wore these today. When I told him he would get to wear underwear now and he saw these I think he was disappointed. He asked for Spiderman underwear. I let him know that he was new at potty learning and would need to practice for awhile. After he practices for awhile (I'm thinking a month anyway), then he will get to pick out new underwear. He was happy with that.

Today he woke dry and used the potty. He pooped on his toddler slide. We were out of the house for 4-hours and we tried a few public restrooms with a portable seat cover, but he doesn't like those commercial toilets so no luck. He was dry and when we got home went on the floor and once in his pants. We went back out for 3-hours and he was dry the entire time ... peed on the floor when diaper free after we got home. Oh well.







:

All I can say is TG for h/w floors. I am happy he remained dry when we were out since he was in the Ergo much of the time.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

I looked for cookie monster undies last night. Crazy, but DS's dipe I pulled out last night happened to have CM on it, and he's REALLY into him on Sesame right now, he also has a toy one he loves. SO I said, "Look, it's Cookie Monster! Can you keep CM dry? Go pee-pee in the potty, keep him dry...he won't like to be wet."

IT WORKED...a bit later DS was trying to pull off his dipe (had just that on, no pants) I said "DO you have to go potty?' and he signed back and said 'Potty" so I took him and he peed on the potty! CM stayed dry until we went to the mall anyway....

But do you suppose Target had any CM undies? HECK NO. He was on the bag but not on the actual undies! They just have Elmo.
Stupid Hanes.


----------



## edensmama (Jun 1, 2006)

Dd is 21 1/2 months old, we started potty training this past January, dd was 16 months old. She seemed really interested in it and wanted to go potty, then one morning she woke up and didn't want to potty anymore, she would cry and scream NO POTTY, MAMA!!! So she didn't go in the potty for a while.
On days I know we are going to be home all day I set the timer for 30 min and she goes on the potty when the timer beeps. it seems to be working and she is getting to know the feeling of having to go. I hoped I helped someone.
This is a great group and would love to be a part of it I beleive we need support each other.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 20, 2004)

I am the laziest parent ever








I don't do anything with the potty till the kid asks for undies










DD was nearly 3 when she said she wanted to wear undies like me. Unfortunately, she would pee if there was anything on her bum








So I kept her bare on the bottom till she got used to catching herself long enough to make it to the bathroom.

DS is 31 months and just quit wetting himself last week after he recovered from chicken pox. He stays dry all day, holds it if we're in a store and has to walk to the bathroom... hasn't wet his diaper at nap time in over a week and only woke up wet once in the morning this week...

Both kids were pooping in the potty long before they were dry.

The reason I took the lazy route? My now 29 year old. When he hit 24 months I decided he needed to be trained







: He decided he didn't. He won







He would hide behind furniture to poop and pee in his pants. My boyfriend actually took a week off of work and managed to teach him to use the potty in that time. My DS absolutely adored his "tiger" and the feeling was reciprocated. By day 3 BF was bringing DS and his potty to the bookstore where I worked so he could practice using it out of the house.
I knew I'd never try to take the lead when it came to PLing again. It's worked so well with these two that it led me to unschool as well


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

I have just started taking Ani to the potty every 30 minutes or so. I just say "Okay, time to sit on the potty!" If she really doesn't want to, I don't make her or anything, but she usually likes to sit there.

Today, we went tot he store and I asked her if she had to go potty and she said yes! (well, nodded) And she actually peed on the potty at the store. It's only noon, but I'm pretty excited that she hasn't had an "accident" or even peed in her diaper when it was on all day today. woo hoo!

I am trying really hard not to get really excited about the prospect of being done with diapers.


----------



## ErinB (Feb 21, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a good potty learning book?


----------



## bellyb (Oct 30, 2004)

Alright, I'm getting nervous here. Am I doing a dis-service to my dd (28mos) by not pushing the issue w/ potty learning?

She was totally interested last summer, we got her a potty and she used it a couple times all by herself. I was pg w/ dd2 so I didn't really want to get into it b/c I figured she would just regress once the baby was born.

We ask her every now and then if she wants to use the potty and she says no every time. She stays dry all night and through naps, knows when she has to go and totally gets the whole process (i'm pretty sure). She just isn't into it. I have decided to just let her go and not do anything other than remind her every now and then that she can use the potty if she wants too.

Is this not a good idea?


----------



## rabrog (Dec 20, 2005)

I am sooooo joining this group!







We just started today. Bekah (27m) peed through two pairs of panties and wore a diaper to naptime and out and about tonight. We have Potty Elmo (she loves Elmo and we borrowed it so it wasn't money out of my pocket). Today Elmo had to have his own toilet paper, I had to wipe him, etc. I just plan to put panties on her again tomorrow and see how it goes.

Jenn


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Bellyb, at 29 months I wouldn't worry too much. I have always followed my kids' lead. DS learned at 24 months bc a friend was staying with us, and he was older and pling...and DS kind of decided to do it too. Once he started I gave him the little push he needed to keep going. Basically what I'm doing with DD. She doesn't like being wet anymore and wants to go on the potty, so I'm doing what I can to get her there without being too pushy (more of a gentle nudge).


----------



## straighthaircurly (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zakers_mama*

The big hangup is he really seems to have no clue when he has to go. He pretty much always indicates 'yes' but sometimes it's an excuse to play with TP. (He is fascinated with wiping, LOL)

so how do I get him to clue in?

My son loved sitting on the potty at that age and trying to go but he had no sense of how to predict that he had to go yet or even of how to relax enough to pee every time. But i would sit with him and we would talk about whether it felt like peepee (or poop) was ready to come out. And if it did, we would talk about what it felt like. As he was a little older, I would point out when it looked like he had to go.

All that being said, my son is 34 months old now and still isn't using the potty regularly. He will go for 2-3 week stretches and use it consistently (and getting excited about wearing underpants) and then he will go back to demanding a diaper (won't even run around the yard naked!). I have always felt that potty learning should be his decision (it is his body after all) and I know that he will really resist if I put pressure on him. But I am questioning myself. Should i just continue to wait and let him take the lead or should I set up a reward system (we did stickers for awhile last fall but he tired of them)?

I welcome any suggestions. I am still plowing thru the other posts on this thread.

Kris


----------



## straighthaircurly (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *memiles*
Our challenge has been using the toilets away from home. We have a seat that goes over the regular seat at home. With that and a stool, she is able to do the process by herself. However, out and about, she panics. She's tiny (24 lbs at almost 3), and the potty is big, and she doesn't like to be held up while she goes.

Anyone know of a portable seat adaptor type seat? Something that folds up would be great.

I have a foldable from the One Step Ahead catalog but I haven't been very happy with it. It feels kind of shaky on the seat and my son feels less stable. We have the same problem as you, my son is very petite.


----------



## edensmama (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ani'smommy*
I have just started taking Ani to the potty every 30 minutes or so. I just say "Okay, time to sit on the potty!" If she really doesn't want to, I don't make her or anything, but she usually likes to sit there.

I did/do the same thing and Eden is really doing well. She has her days when she says no but really for the most part is doing well.
She just realized that her friend Seth, a 3 yr old boy, stands to go potty and the other day I caught her pushing the stool up to the potty so she could stand and pee. There are days I find myself saying to her," you do not have a penis you have a vagina and need to sit to go potty." AHHHH--The frustration of being a parent. The I stop and think and say to myself sheis only 21 months old she doesn't know, so I laugh and start over agian.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

OK well we had that one REALLY good day, and now we're kinda back to hit or miss? We haven't been home a lot too, but today we were at his best friend's and they both insisted on following me in the bathroom and wanted to sit on the potty...well, they had to take turns, and nobody went. and then nobody wanted their pants back on...quite the adventure.

her little girl is I think a bit more aware than my ds but she is 2 months older, she is more likely to take off her dipe if it's wet...the other day she even spread out a baby wipe on the floor and peed on it!!!







and she has gone in on her own and pooped in the potty...she though has an older bro and sis so I think that helps her...got any advice about her though? She PLANNED that baby wipe thing!! got it, spread it out in a neat little square, stood in the middle and peed on it my friend said...(she was running around diaperless at the time)


----------



## eusebius (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi, my daughter is 37 months and not using the potty really. She has underpants and I have been trying a part time approach ... 2 hours a day ... but she never stays dry. She has peed in the potty sometimes when I take her, and I ask every 15 minutes or so if she needs to pee, and then finally she just sits on the couch and pees in her underwear. She doesn't seem to care that they are wet ... just goes about her business.

She is really smart and can nearly read, speaks in complex sentences, can count to 100 ... but she seems totally clueless with the potty thing. What do you all think would be a good approach?

I am feeling very depressed and hopeless about this ...

ETA: She also weaned herself several months ago, if that is relevant at all ...


----------



## Berg'sMama (Apr 28, 2006)

Joining in ...

Melanie, my son sounds very similar to yours (he's about a month younger than yours). He showed a lot of interest in the potty, and even managed a few poops on it when I had him naked for a few days at 18 months. But it was hit or miss, so to speak. I think he had the desire, but not the physical control at that point.

But now we're moving across country, and that will mean new sitters in the interim and some big changes for my son, so for now, he's back in diapers. I still let him be naked when I'm home and not packing and can keep an eye on him, and he's very good at telling me "baby poop!" if he's pooped in a diaper, so I'm still trying to keep the interest going. We'll have those BBLP close by during the move.

I'm hoping to restart in two months when we're fully settled in and my son's schedule is a little more secure.

As for books, he loves "You, too, can go to the potty," "Where's the poop?," and "A boy's guide to the potty" (or similar title). He made the association between the boys using the potty in the books and himself very quickly.


----------



## letabug (Feb 25, 2004)

subbing---

almost 3 year old ds and almost 18 month old ds. The 18 month old is VERY interested and the 3 year old doesn't want too...


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i'm joining the tribe!

ds is 25 months old. not interested at all until a week ago. we've had 2 poops on the potty and only one fluke pee. 3 other poops on the floor (near misses)









i've done all the basic encouragement for months and months but i wasn't thinking anything major was going to occur yet. my pediatrician said most kids are more ready ~2.5. so i'm just going to keep going with the gentle encouragement.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Ani is 18 months and she's pretty much there. I'm not really sure what the difference between EC and PL is but, either way, she sometimes has one or two accidents a day, but that's pretty rare. We still put her in a dipe at night, but she has woken up and wanted to go on the potty. We never put her in diapers during the day anymore, and if we're out, we just take her to the potty frequently and she always goes - or at least tries to.

Has anyone read Diaper-Free by Three? I think it's a fairly new book, but I just got it from the library and wanted to see what everyone thought of it. She says that babies should be in cloth trainers after 12 months. I havne't read the whole thing yet, but I wanted to see what everyone thought of it.


----------



## scubamom (Dec 17, 2003)

Just wanting to join the tribe and look for advice
ds is 29 months and we had great success, and trained (or so i thought in 2 days, we couldnt belive our luck), we had 2 great weeks of wearing underpants and peeing and pooping in the potty, with encourgement and us prompting/reminding him to go on the potty.
But then we had 2 weeks of hell with pretty much 80% accidents, and then him laughing when he did it. it got so infruriating and of course messy that although we didnt want to we put him back in dipes, and he will still pee at every dipe change in the potty. what do we do? i think hes ready, he knows what to do he just wont do it. should we just wait a few weeks and try again??? any help much appreaciated.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Well, DS's little friend is fully PT now I guess...I don't know about night, but for the last couple weeks, she's had NO accidents. She spends her entire life nakey







but it works.

DS *wants* to do it, he pees in the potty, his dad would have a *fit* about always being nude though.







He has DEFINENTLY made the association between 'potty' and 'treat'--he gets this big grin and looks for his jellybean









I'm thinking about just going and buying him some undies on Friday and going for it. He can sign and say 'potty', he says 'peepee' sometimes, he hates laying for changes, and today he said "underwear" (well, 'unneeyweaw?') when I asked him if he wanted some







I'm not sure he fully gets that concept.
I think I'll just go for when we've used 2-3 pair, we're done for the day...with dipes at nap and bed.
I just don't want to lose the opportunity while he's interested, and *maybe* his friends will be a good influence.....


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

I thought I'd join back in and share the good news that Lilli has basically pottly learned!!!














SHe still has some accidents, but not more than one a day when she does. We even went on a road trip and she stayed dry! She is also dry all night though I still put her in a diaper to be safe. I'm so excited!! She's really young, I never expected this to happen this early but she was ready. It took her about a week or 2 to really recognize the need to use the potty (we did a combo of no pants or undies at home so she'd really notice when she wet) and another week to get pretty good at really going to the potty when she needed to. Now she says "pee" and runs!


----------



## Harper (Jul 10, 2003)

Anyone interested in a spin off for older toddlers that aren't using the potty yet? Oh goodness. Dd is almost 3 1/2 and will have nothing to do with the potty. She completely knows when she has to pee and poop. She goes long stretches with no diaper. She can nap with no diaper. She always goes somewhere else to poop or pee. BUT, she will not use the potty. She will not be bribed--I offered chocolate cake and she declined. We are members of a swim club and she can't go in the big pool until she is trained and that's okay with her. We don't fight about it--we just ask and ask and she just say no. Not the little potty, not the big potty, not a potty of her chosing!!

We once tried to tell her that we were out of diapers. Her response: "We can go to whole foods and get more." My response: "But what is Astrid (her baby sister) going to do?" Smart girl! She did go most of a day--about 7 hours--without a diaper that day and she held both her pee and poop. Diaper on--lots of pee and then she pooped in the middle of the night.

HELP. I am so afraid she is going to be in diapers FOREVER!!


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey True Blue-- Congrats!!! My DD isn't much younger, and we're really giving it a try. We brought her some training pants and today is day 2 of going diaper free (except for at night.)

Ani's Mom-- aren't you the one who's mom started potty training your DD without your concent? I'm so happy that it's working out for you, regardless of it being in the middle of your studies. But frankly, I'm also flat-out jealous. I wish your mom was my mom! LOL!

As for us, Dharma will tell me when she has to poop, but she's clueless about the pee aspect of it all. Yesterday she was trying to put on her panties by herself. So funny. I'm trying to teach her how to pull them off, as well. I have a Potty Elmo and a cheap doll from Walmart that drinks from a bottle and then pees right at the same time-- no delay. Dharma seems fairly uninterested in the pottying habits of either doll. Oh well. So much from learning from the dolls, but I'll just keep trying. They say 18 months is one of the "windows" for potty training-- and I just don't want to miss this window.

Faith


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Harper -- I had a friend once who told her DD that when she turned 3 her diapers wouldn't fit anymore. It worked, and she didn't use a diaper after her third bday. Maybe you could try something like that? Perhaps get her a couple of the wrong size and show her that she has outgrown them and that was the biggest size....I know it's a lie but maybe she needs a nudge like that to get her going.


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey Potty Training Tribe-- where are you guys??? LOL!
There seems to be a lot of interest in just this subject right now, and so I think it's time to "bump" this thread up.

As for me-- I hit the jackpot today!!!! Yippee! It's been three days, and I finally got Dharma to put both pee and poop in the potty!

These last three days have been really interesting. Thing went from endless accidents, no concern about wet training pants, no interest in the potty training toys or videos, but regular alerts about the need to poop on Day 1. Day 2 was also filled with accidents and notifications. We learned that she was saying she had to poop when she actually had to pee. But still-- it was all accidents. However, she got rewarded with bubble blowing sessions whenever she sat on the potty-- and that made for a nice incentive. And now on Day 3, there was interest and laughter at Potty Elmo this morning. There were requests for the Potty videos this afternoon. And just after lunch-- we hit the jackpot!!! I knew her tummy was full of liquids and food, so I insisted she sit on the potty while we did puzzles. My poker faced child never let on, but all the time she was pooping and peeing, and didn't get up until she was done. I was so happy, we had a mini party for her with bubbles and a bath (which she loves.) Afterwards, it was time for a nap. I asked her if she wanted panties or a diaper. She said panties and tried to put them on herself.

I've done enough research to know that one success does not make for a "trained" or "learned" child. But sheesh--without one success, it's just so hard to help your child make the visual and physical connections about what needs to be done, where and how. So while I'm as happy as can be, I'm just preparing my mind to continue to be okay with many more accidents. Considering DD is only 18 months, I've just decided to stick with this for the long haul.

Looking forward to hearing from how the rest of you are doing!

Faith


----------



## Tonia80 (Jun 10, 2006)

Figured I would add myself and our youngest to the tribe. Bailey is 13 months and though we were doing awesome with ECing when he was a babe, circumstances interrupted it all so here we are trying to get back on track. He does really well some days with only a few misses and he even will go right over and plop his adorable self on the pot when I remind him. I have just begun trying to teach him to sign for potty. Anyone else had any luck with this?
His thing recently though has been that he is too mobile to WANT to sit on the toilet. So, my trick has been to strand him in the tub and turn the water on and the minute it touches his feet the warmth makes him pee and I make the ECing Pssss sound hoping he gets back on track. But this obviously will not work for poop. Any ideas to get him wanting to sit on the potty again????


----------



## carp10192 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi,

I just saw this post and posted in the main section with my potty training issues.

My dd is 26 months. She was pee potty trained 3 months ago...but I got pregnant with #2 and was really exahusted...so she ended up back in diapers. Now she can go...but doesn't really want to sit on the potty...I have to bribe (which I am trying to find alternatives to...any suggestions?)

But what worked for us was...I had the potty chair out since she was about 18 months and she would just sit on it clothed for the longest time. Then I rented a potty training video from the library and some books. She watched thoes and we read about it a lot. Then one day she announced "no more diapers for me". So then we started potty training. What helped is either cotton underwear or none at all (pull ups didn't work for us). There were lots of accidents at first but then decreased (that is what helped her figure out when she had to go).

Also, she just started to go and then would stop in amazement...so in order for her to empty her bladder I just said lets push it out and go shhhhh. That worked and she would go completely. Then it was just practice practice practice. She even started telling me she had to go on her own.....so that is where we were.....but now we are back to trying to get her back on the potty. Once she is there...if she has to go she will go no problem...


----------



## sarathan (Jun 28, 2005)

I'll join!

My son just turned 3 last month and two weeks ago I finally decided to start the whole potty training thing. I'll admit, up to this point, I've just been plain lazy about it plus I don't think he was even ready yet anyway.









Well, it's going great! It's only been two weeks, but I can't even remember the last time he had an accident with peeing. Now pooping, on the other hand, is a different story. He's still mostly pooping in his diaper (he gets a diaper at naptime and bedtime) but he's not resistent to trying to go on the toilet so I'm pretty optimistic. I just think there's something about having a diaper on that makes him *feel* like he has to go, kwim? But actually, he pooped on the toilet today so that's progress! He was so proud of himself, it cracked me up.

My youngest son is 15 months and I'm not even going to attempt potty training before he's 3 unless he shows very obvious signs he's ready before then. It just seems like it's easier when you wait until they're a little older and good and ready, kwim? I have several friends who potty trainied their boys at a younger age, like around 2 or 2 1/2, and they had such a struggle with it. They did end up getting them trained, but it's was sooo much work. I guess I'd rather wait until the're a little older but it goes more smoothly.


----------



## tooticky (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi all,

WHERE do you folks clean out the potty once it has been filled with "material"?

I was terrifically excited today when my 26 mo came into the kitchen (naked) and announced that he had pooped. I nervously went in search of the poop and found it in his potty! Little trickster had just gone and done it with no fanfare or coersion (normally we sit on the potty for about an hour, reading stories and thinking about trying to poop).

This was exciting, but then I wondered where was the best place to rinse the thing out?

We'll see what happens tomorrow!


----------



## damyen's mommy (May 5, 2005)

Hi all thought I would join in. My ds is 29 months old. We have been lazily trying to teach him to go potty in the potty. But I think I may have turned my little one off to the idea of the potty. I'm not sure how, but he won't even sit on the thing. I ask him on and off throughout the day and he always says no. So today we were at my moms and he went in to the bathroom and sat on her bath chair with a diaper on every time I asked what he was doing he close the door. After a little while he came back in out and behold there was poop in his diper







I guess that was pretty close. He didn't try to take the diaper off or anything he just knew he was suppose to poop in the bathroom. Ok so I have a few ideas off of this list I think I will try. Great list by the way.
This whole thing is really making me want to try to EC my dd.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Ani has been doing really well on the potty. She still has about one accident a day, and it's mostly because I haven't been paying attention. She always goes a lot in the morning, usually poos and pees as soon as she's up, but then she seems to have to go again about ten minutes after that, and for some reason I never remember that.

So far we have been trying to be very low key about the whole thing -- no clapping or rewarding or anything and that has been working very well, she pretty much goes on her own. Lately, though, when I ask her if she has to go, she says no (well, shakes her head) even though I know she has to go. So I have been just picking her up and taking her in the bathroom saying "time to go potty!" and usually she's okay with it and she'll go. She'll go every time she sits on the potty (she only wants to use the big toilet) even if she doesn't really have to -- she concentrates and sometimes just pees a tiny amount. So I don't know. I dont' want to make her do something she doesn't want to do, but on the other hand, I KNOW sometimes that she has to go, but she doesn't feel like stopping whatever she's doing. Sometimes taking a toy or book along helps, but since she will only go on the big toilet, for the most part, I have to hold her on and it's hard for her to do anything with her hands.

We have gone out many times now with just training undies on and she has never had an accident when we're out and about. I always try to get her to go before we go anywhere, whenever we get home, whenever she wakes up and whenever it's been more than an hour or so since she's last gone.

The other day DH and Ani and I were outside and on the way out Ani picked up her little baby bjorn potty which she never uses. She brought it out to the driveway, sat on it (with pants and undies on) and peed! Right through her clothes. Today, though, for the first time, she tried to take her undies off before doing the sign for potty, and then after DH took her to the toilet, she tried to put them back on. She's 18 months and she is not really coordinated enough to take clothes off or put them on by herself, but hey she's trying.

The one problem we're having is on longish car rides. I really don't want to put her in diapers during the day, and so far car rides have been okay, but she has to go pretty frequently so we keep a little potty in the car, but when she pees/poops in it, um, what do you do with it? i don't really want to keep int in the car, but what are the alternatives? She is getting better at holding it until we get there, but I just don't quite trust it yet.


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Glad to see so many others joining in the "P" tribe! LOL! This is a pretty popular topic right now.

Otherwise, Yea, Ani!!! She's so smart-- trying to use the Bjorn, and then realizing for herself that she's got to figure out a way to get those clothes off. Since it's summer, I decided yesterday to keep my DD in dresses or long shirts while training. That way she doesn't have to struggle with pants and panties. She can either be bare bottomed under the dress, or wear training pants.

Since my DD is 18 months, I know what you mean when you say they aren't coordinated enough to get the panties on or off. I just read that you can actually teach them to get the training panties off-- but it takes a lot of practice with panties that are so big they can practically fall off by themselves. For that, you can either buy a really big size, or cut the elastic in the waistband of a smaller size. I'm going to practice getting the panties off with DD today, since she's interested. (For getting panties on, you have to help them until they are old enough to put their feet into the holes by themselves.)

Faith
(As for pee and poop in the car potty-- I dunno. Perhaps you can get a resealable container or baggie to keep the waste in until you can dump it in a toilet??? I saw a travel potty at Toys R Us. I think that thing used disposable plastic bags attached to a collapsable potty. That, and some disinfectant ought to do the trick.)


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tooticky*
Hi all,

WHERE do you folks clean out the potty once it has been filled with "material"?....

Personally, I pour the "material" into the toilet, and wipe out any solids with toilet tissue. If there was only urine in the pot- I swish a little water in it, pour it into the toilet, then wipe the pot with the Clorox Cleaning wipes I keep on the back of the toilet. If there were solids in the pot, I pour some disinfectant and a little water in the pot, and clean it well. I pour the cleaning water into the toilet and flush. Then I rinse the pot out in the bathtub, dry it, and put it back into the chair. Other people may do things differently.

Faith


----------



## adventuregirl (Nov 22, 2002)

This thread is just what I was looking for! We are in a similar situation to many of you. Nessa is 22 mo and has all the "signs", has peed a bunch on the potty and pooped twice, but needs to take the next step. The two poops were a step, she said "poop" and I got her on the potty and she did it, yahoo! But none of her pees have been that way, so I'm waiting. We do a lot of nakey time (love not having much carpet), and some undie time - usually at her request, or refusal to wear a diaper. We have gone thru periods of sitting on the potty regularly and almost always going, and times when she never wants to sit on the potty. We kind of seem to be in the middle of the two extremes right now, so we shall see. I know of I push her, it will backfire, she is as strong willed and independent as her mama.







I am happy to find support and ideas here!

I think someone asked about getting dc to associate the feeling of peeing with being on the pot. A great idea that has worked for us is, when sitting on the pot, put dc's fingers in a cup of warm water, or pour a little warm water over his/her (penis/vulva/urethra/what-ever-you-call-it). It very often makes them pee, and helps encourage the association.


----------



## zenma (Mar 1, 2004)

i need to subscribe to this thread.

my dd is 2.5 and i get a long summer vacation, so this is our time to try. she's been interested in a book called "my potty book: for girls" (sorry, i don't know the author) that she has frequently selected from the library for the past several months. she's had her own potty and a toilet insert for several months, also. we've made the whole thing recreational (i hope), letting her look at books and chill out on the potty for months, whenever she's interested.

now that i'm with her constantly, i feel more comfortable figuring out her body's schedule and knowing when to get her to the potty. i have pull-ups and "big girl panties" (which have also been the topic of casual conversation for months). some of her big girl panties have a thomas the tank engine theme and she's crazy for them.

if she wakes up dry (which is most days) we get her to the potty quickly, but we try to have it be her in her control. if she doesn't want to go we usually don't push it, but lately we've taken to the language of turn-taking. daddy had a turn with the potty, do you want your turn now? hell, yes. she loves having her turn at most things, so that's pretty motivating.

if she's peed or pooped in the potty she gets to wear her big girl panties. if not, or if we're going to be out and about, she can wear pull-ups. if i know she has to go, but she's not interested in trying, i give her the choice of sitting on the potty or wearing a diaper. i try to keep all of my language and tone positive. i don't want anything about this to freak her out. we do get really excited when she actually goes on the potty.

she often likes sitting on the big potty with the insert, best, but she's chosen her little potty sometimes and that's where she seems most comfortable pooping. it seems to help her if she has a toy or book and is not interacting with me. she doesn't like to interact with me when she's pooping in her diaper, so i realized she needs a little space when she's trying to go on the potty, even though she thinks it's the best time ever to have me read to her.

she's pooped in the potty three out of the last four days, and she usually pees a couple of times a day in the potty. she's pooped in her panties 2x in the last four days. i really hate it when she poops and pees at the same time unless she's on the potty or in a diaper, but i remain calm on the outside. in many ways it feels like EC right now, but i'm hoping practice paves the way.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Well, we bought underwear!! Real BIG BOY Underwear!!

I was so set on getting him Cookie Monster undies because he loves CM, it's the only part of SS he watches really attentively every time, and he laughs like a crazy fool...he's also got a Tickle CM I got off a rummage he's particularly fond of. (he feeds him and bounces on him to make him laugh...)

Well, Target only had Elmo undies even though CM was on the package, the actual underwear were only Elmo....









but NOT







My son grabbed that bag of underwear, looked at it, burst into giggles and yelled "Elmie!" I wasn't even aware he really cared about Elmo! I guess that does it...
We'll see if he 'gets it', I told him in a very serious tone "now these are BIG BOY underwear...when you wear these you've got to peepee in the potty." He kinda laughed and chewed the tag on the bag......

he knows darn well what I mean, he tried to take off his dipe this morning while he was peeing in it and finished in the potty.


----------



## redophelia (Jul 1, 2006)

Joining... my dd is almost 27 months and has peed twice on the potty but won't poop on it at all. She has a regular potty chair and then we bought one that sits on top of the toilet so she can use the 'big people potty.' We bought her the potty elmo. We tried everything. She won't tell us when she has the urge to go, doesn't really show a lot of signs that she has to go in the first place, and will sit on the potty because she thinks it's the grown up thing to do but then won't go!







:

It is so frustrating that she is older and won't go. I try not to pressure her and be patient but I'm really getting frustrated.

I am also pregnant with #2 and really was hoping to get her trained before this one comes along in November but it looks bleak.

Anyone have any pointers on what to try next? She is so hyper, I can barely get her to stop to try to go... or eat for that matter.


----------



## tgperg (Jun 29, 2006)

Great tribe. Count me in!

My son is nineteen months old. I wasn't planning to start potty training until he was two or so, but at fourteen months he started having a complete and total meltdown if his pants were wet or especially soiled. So, I bought the Baby Bjorn potty chair and started taking him. He was almost immediately dry all night. If he needs to go at night he wakes up and is really cranky, but he'll sit on the potty, pee, and then nurse back to sleep. Daytime has been hit or miss really. For a while it was just about half and half on pee. He does most of his poop in the potty. Two times in the last couple of weeks he's been dry/clean for three days at a time. Then, all of a sudden, he started acting like he hated the potty. I would take him at normal times, and he would just throw a big tantrum. So, now I'm just back to taking him first thing in the morning, asking him throughout the day if he needs to go (he almost always says no), and taking him before/after naps. There's a lot less unhappiness, but a lot more misses, but I'll take that trade off. I'm not sure what I should do when we go on vacation in two weeks. I was thinking of getting a conversion seat thing for the big toilet. What have other people tried?


----------



## Momto1and1ontheway (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, we're on the older end of most of the kids here. DD just turned 3 this month. I missed my window of opportunity about a year ago when I bought the potties. Peed in them 3 times in one day, then nada! zip, zilch, nothing!

Fast forward to now. DD is like some of the other kids. She will hide behind things or close herself in the bathroom to poop in her pants, but flat out refuses to tell us that she has to go. She obviously knows if she can get to where she wants to go. We've caught her a few times and put her on the pot, closed the door and let her have her privacy. She's very excited when she does something on the potty. She just NEVER can tell us BEFORE she wets her pants.

As for wetting her pants, she couldn't care less about being wet/soiled. That would make it SO much easier. She'll just come and tell me to change her. She has had sensory integration issues and here's the weird thing: I was thinking that maybe she doesn't have full sensation when she's wet, so I've taken her hand a few times, used the back of her hand and had her touch the wet panties. She absolutely can't stand the wetness. But she doesn't care about it between her legs? What gives?

Now, when we ask her if she has to go to the bathroom (to give her a chance to make up her own mind), she says, "not yet, 2 minutes" almost every time! When we take the choice out of it and tell her to sit on the potty she yells "No" and runs away.

Argh. She is very spirited and strong willed. I'm at my wits end. She has to be potty "learned" to start school in September. What in the heck do I do from here? I've thought about letting her pick a new potty and maybe one of those dolls that she can teach to pee, but I'm afraid I'll just be spending money and getting nothing out of it.

Anyone know where I go now??!


----------



## Nani (Aug 29, 2004)

Hey, great tribe here! Hello fellow Oct.04 moms, I've seen some of you here!
Sophia is now 20 mo and we are in the midst of pl. OMG, and we have an all carpeted rental!







I'm planning on some heavy duty steam cleaning very soon here.
She pees in the potty a couple of times a day now, and since yesterday she's had RED PEE! It's because she ate three HUGE red beets for dinner







:
So, today we've had one accident on the carpet and two potty successes and it's only noon. She still naps in dipes and as soon as she wakes up now, we'll go get her some undies. So far I have her either nekked or in pants w/o dipes. Sometimes I just can't tke any more of this stress and put her in dipes, so I can have a few moments of peace. She tells me 800 times that she needs to go "a-a" (German for having to use potty, pronounced like A in "Amish") and then the ONE time I'm busy and can't get her to the potty, she pees right where she's standing.









What are some fun girl undies you've seen???


----------



## blessed (Jan 28, 2006)

My 29 month old has been partially using the potty for many months. They don't start officially potty training until 2.5 at her preschool, so although she does a good job at home, we can't make much real progress until they start supporting her efforts during the 7 - 8 hours per day she spends at school.

At home, her pee has been pretty consistently in the toilet (hers or ours) when she's diaperless - and she does recognize that she isn't wearing her dipe and needs to use the potty. But she has almost exclusively wanted to have a dipe on to poo up to this point, and will actually ask to have one put on if she needed to go.

Usually if I try putting her on the potty for a poo, she gets impatient and stands up after about 15 seconds, looks in and says 'no poo!' and just walks away.

Today - a breakthrough! I gave her one of her little board books to 'read' and encouraged her to just stay on the potty while she looked through it (hey - it works for me














. I heard her 'reading' the words as she went along, and after about two minutes "Mama! Poo! Poo in the potty!"

And there was much rejoicing







.


----------



## amygabrielle (Jun 25, 2006)

My DD is 22 months today, and we've been potty learning consistantly for a few days now. So far only one pee success and a few half ones.







Well, at least my floor is being systematically cleaned. We went to the library today to get a few picture books about the potty, and I found one by Mister Rogers. DD loves the pictures because they are of actual kids using the toilet and she actually sat through the entire book as I read it. Go Mister Rogers!


----------



## Natalya (Jun 18, 2004)

Hey ladies, I have been lurking for awhile and now need some advice. So I have been giving Zane naked time a lot lately, and he has been going pee in the potty whenever he is naked. However, when he has a diaper on (or any undies... I tried big boy underwear this morning) he doesn't hold his pee or tell me that he has to go like he will when he's naked. What should I do next? Are training underwear the next step? I want to go at this at Zane's pace, but I also want to actively encourage his potty learning. What would you do?


----------



## illinoismommy (Apr 14, 2006)

I am thinking of giving potty training another shot (we tried a couple weeks ago but he seemed confused) ....


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

The Mr. Rogers book is cool. We got it from the library too. Had to take it back a couple weeks ago, I might have to get it again.

We had our first day in underpants today. Not thick trainers or anything, regular little boys undies.

He loves the Elmo undies, when asked what he wants to wear he says "elmie"









I was overexcited this morning though and put him in them before the first poop of the day. Oops #1. And today I noticed he goes somewhere where nobody is then comes back out. For that oops, he came out trying to pull down the wet and soiled underpants.

Later, I was on the phone with my mom and I noticed him sitting next to me on the potty (we moved it into the livingroom for easy access) with the undies up. No big deal to me, he likes to sit there....well....he peed there too! Yup, forgot to take off Elmo first! Oops #2.

So then we went bare butt for a little bit, Oops #3 (another pee) happened when he got stuck in his doll cradle and couldn't get out in time. (me thinks I'll have to shut the door to his room for a bit till he learns to hold better?)

So then we went out for a bit and had a nap, all with diapers. After all, we were down to one pair of undies.

Then, after nap, we did the last pair of undies. TWO PEES IN THE POTTY! YAY!!! one he even 'told' me about by coming to me trying to take off the underwear before doing it.







The other was me saying "I'm going potty, do you have to?" and he followed me in and did his thing. YAY!!

Then, the sad end for undies #3 for today--he climbed up on a dining room chair to sit with the sucker dad just gave him (







) and I noticed it was time for a bath....this poo wasn't quite as well contained as the first.....

BUT...we're getting somewhere!! 2 successes, one near-success (it's his first day, can't expect him to remember EVERYTHING about this,







, oh yeah, I'm supposed to do this on the potty with the undies OFF!) And I just have to remember for a bit to wait for that morning poop if I want to avoid the undies mess with it. I think eventually he'll probably come to a point where he'll want to take the dipe off and do it in the potty, or I'll catch him and have it happen....


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

OK so we spent a lot of today in a diaper because I was waiting for that AM poop, and wouldn't you know, IT DIDN"T HAPPEN!!

BUT......we only used ONE diaper all day till after naptime! he went nakey for awhile, had it on for the store and while I was making lunch, HE STAYED DRY!! NO ACCIDENTS!!!









but then, this afternoon, I let him have his undies cause he pooped in his dipe after nap some...he laughed and wanted them on. But then he peed in them. All 3 in like 2 hours. One time he did sit on the potty, but he forgot to take the undies off again!









*sigh* will he ever learn to pull off the undies, THEN sit and pee? he knows how to do it, he just doesn't remember!! (I have the potty next to my fav chair in the livingroom. I was watching Simpsons







: and looked down to see him sit. I was on the phone with my mom too so it took extra to get him up...by then he'd peed. *sigh*)


----------



## emilyrozinsky (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frowningfrog*
When do you start?

I'm in too! My DS is 13 months now, and I would love to start him off onthe potty...but have absolutely no clue what to do...I hope this isn't too soon to start?


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Well we went on a little trip for the 4th, didn't do much with potty...came home, and yesterday and today he has peed in the potty ALL DAY LONG!!!! He did have one pee dipe today besides his early morning and nap ones.

Today we even progressed to twice where he took off his dipe and sat on the potty ALL BY HIMSELF!!!!

now we just have to figure out pooping...and he wears a dipe for naps and bed but I expect that for a long time...

yesterday I said "I gotta pee' and he ran after me to the bathroom yelling "gotta pee! gotta pee!" and then he sat and did it!!!








r: ok first we've gone to where I'm no longer "mama" I'm "Mommy" now this....


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

zaker's mama, that is awesome! Congrats!

Ani is doing well, too, for some reason she still has about one accident a day, almost always in the morning. If we're out and about and she tells me she has to go, she is really relaly good at holding it and waiting until we can get to a potty or until I can get the potty seat out of the trunk, but she's still has an accident at home once in a while. Oh well, sure beats changing and washing dipes, that's for sure!


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

I just found this thread today. My DS will be 2 in a few days, and we are almost there with PL. I don't consider him potty trained although he wears underwear, and hasn't worn a daiper since May. The reason, is becuase everytime I tell people about his progress, he regresses, LOL. So for now I am considering him to be in training. My DS is good with poopy, but Pee is a differnt story. He usually has an accident about 2 times a day. Today, he's started something new, with runny to potty as it starts. We have wet underwear, but atleast he's making an effort to get to the potty.

I am happy to see that there's a lot of "young" toddlers being trained. I am a member of an AP group and many of the women are waiting until there dc's are older. I think some of them think I am nuts about the whole thing, but he's only been defiant about the process if I push the issue. He has really taken to it as long as he is the one in charge, and I REMAIN calm.

I have a potty training blog on Myspace ,if anyone would like to read it. http://blog.myspace.com/15118433


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

We're just getting started, but it's going really well. DS is 30 months. We're spending almost all our time naked right now, b/c he wants to wear diapers rather than training pants - so I just keep him naked rather than wear dipes. We're going to go to the store tonight and get some undies that he picks out, hoping that will help things stay on track.

I do have a question tho. He's ready in every aspect (can tell when he needs to go pee/poop, can hold it til he gets to potty, wants to use potty) except one - He doesnt wake up dry in the morning.

I want to be done w/diapers all around if he's truly ready, that is. I need something that looks like undies for night time, but that can hold up to a toddler pee. We started using sposies a few months ago, but up until then we used FBs. I had thought of just putting him in a FB, but he knows those are diapers. I want to be consistent.

Any links?


----------



## FunnyMummy (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm so glad there's a "hot" forum for PT. I sure could use some help.

My DS is 31 mths. We started PT awareness a year ago. We've been going potty with him in the room (pee and poop). He helps with TP, flushing and saying goodbye to pee/poop/mentral blood. We've also had a potty and insert for big toilet for over a year. He has two "poop" books: Where's the Poop and Everybody Poops. He enjoys reading them.
He's been sitting on his potty when I or daddy go, but until yesterday had no real interest in actually using it. He tells us ocassionally when he has gone: Runs around saying, "See poopy/ wet diaper!" When we see body language cues, we ask him if he is going poop or pee. He rarely responds. He now will try to sit on toilet with insert. So, now I really want to encourage PT while the window is open.

I'm not sure where to go from here and I've got some definite challenges.

Here are my challenges:
1) His potty is too small for him.
2) Sesame Street insert moves around on toilet - he's not thrilled about that.
3) Step stool isn't high enough. (he's only in the 15% for height.)

Please recommend PT tools for boys:
1) Books
2) Potty seat with large opening
3) Potty insert with large opening that sits secure
4) Taller step stool that works well for PT

Thanks for ALL your help.


----------



## bellyb (Oct 30, 2004)

I just needed to join in again b/c i am sooo very excited. I checked out/posted to this thread back on page one. It seemed like there were a few younger babes working on training and I got a littlefreaked out b/c I wasn't making an effort to get dd to use the potty. She knew where it was and how to use it b/c she has been watching everyone and anyone who will allow her in the bathroom with them







She actually used once out of the blue one morning just before she turned 2.
ANYWAY!!!!!
My baby is using the potty all by herself! The only thing I do is remind her every now and then that she is wearing undies if it seems like it's been a while since the last time she used it. It started last week. She just aked to use it. She was succesful, there was no cheering or bribing or rewarding. I just told her I was proud of her and it was great that she was excited aobut it. Since then she hasn't had a single accident. She is napping and sleeping in undies, I put a dipe on in the car but she hasn't wet one. I am so proud and so sad at the same time. i can't believe it is happening. I just spent a fortune on Mommy's Touch for both dd's too. Oh well!

Good luck to you all. I am all for the "just hang back and wait for it method"


----------



## Bookmommy (Oct 8, 2003)

Has anyone used Pods to help with potty training?


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

BellyB-- Congratulations!!!! Way to go!
Mandy-- it can take quite a while (or no time at all) before your son is night trained, so while I'm no expert-- based on what I've read it wouldn't be fair to say he's not potty trained until he's night trained. I mean, what if he has a problem with bed wetting until he's 7-12? It happens sometimes, you know? There are a lot of other things involved with holding one's urine at night while you are asleep than in the day. I'd hope he's night trained soon-- and some mom's manage that by waking up in the middle of the night, getting thier kids onto the potty, and then putting them back in bed. But a lot of other mom's just put a pull-up or a diaper on their kid at night and wait for the child to naturally finish the P.L. process themselves.

Funnymummy-- I don't have a lot of ideas since I have a tiny girl, and I haven't given her potty books yet. There are so many out there though-- flip up books, books that make noises, books that feature animals, kids and Elmo in illustrated and photos. Thus far I own three videos. Based on what you've described, Once Upon A Potty (Which comes as a book, video, and a potty kid with a doll) might be a good video for your son. I also have It's Potty Time-- which features a lot of kids going to a party, but going to the potty a lot before, in between and after. And I have another where a little girl tells narrates how her brother learned to go potty. It's kind of cute in that the son is sitting on the potty using his imagination. He pretends he's in outer space or going through the jungle or what not. Since my DD is only 18 months, I felt that seeing other kids using the potty would be influentual to her. (And in our case, it has been.) You will have to decide for yourself if videos are appropriate and effective with your son. Otherwise, there really are a plethora of books out there-- and many look absolutely fabulous.

Good luck!

Faith
(Who will be posting about her own potty progress/strategies later.)


----------



## kangamitroo (Aug 21, 2003)

subbing! haven't time to read the whole thread, but know i could use the camaraderie and support.

dd is 30 months, uses the potty 50+% of the time at home, and if we are at grandma's--but won't at day care, or in a store (even with our portable seat).

i am trying not to be in a hurry and not to put pressure. i'm glad to have other mamas going through this stage of life.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

well I'm going to stop bragging about ds...
We've sort of gone backward...he's still using the potty but only a couple times a day.

But then there comes tonight, he went once, got a dipe back on, then awhile later, he ran into his room and came out with his underwear. I asked him if he wanted to wear them, he said yeah, so I helped him get them on and gave the usual 'Elmo likes to stay dry' speech









AND HE KEPT THEM DRY!! yeah it was for like 30-45 minutes, but normally he would've peed in them--he peed right before he put them on and again after we took them off. (that was me telling him to go, *most* of the time if he sits on the potty, he will pee.)

And I think I've got a pretty nice potty, for the mom who wanted to know. It's a Graco one. The top comes off to be a potty seat on the toilet, it's padded and really nice. It's got a top, can be closed and used as a stepstool. It's really stable. We haven't tried the seat on the toilet yet, but it seems like it would work really good.

Only thing is I got it at a resale store, so I have no idea if you can find it anywhere else...


----------



## mom2nat&will (Jun 10, 2006)

nak

zakers is it this one? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...66424?v=glance


----------



## Nani (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm sooo excited! My 20 mo dd has been potty learning for a little while now and today she was dry all day or better to say: peed and pooped in a potty all day. No accidents. Not only that, we went for a long walk this afternoon and she peed in public toilets 3 times today! AND she wipes herself and pulls her pants up and down on her own!














:






















I'm sooo proud of her!! She's so waaay cool!


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

*Kanga...* - My DS will not pee in a public toilet, even now that he stands up. Actually he's never liked going in a public restroom with me, when I have to go. So, we go out side. I have him pee beside the car. I was taking the whole potty with me, but when he learned he could pee outside that was the end of that.

*mthomas*- My DS wakes up dry about 75% of the time. I use a diaper liner in his underwear, with a wool cover. He sometimes pulls the liner out because he says he uses the potty. However, the method has worked for me since he's only peeing once on the liner.

*emily*- I don't think 13 months is too soon for learning to use the potty. You might to deal iwth regression later on, but i think all childern regress no matter when they learn to use the potty. I have a friend who started doing EC with her son at just under a year and he stays dry the majority of the day at 13 months.

Here are a few links..one is to my blog about potty training my son. The other is a cute perspective on PT.
http://www.parentingme.com/toiltrng.htm
http://blog.myspace.com/15118433


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

My dd seems so close to getting it, sometimes I think I'll do just about anything to get her through that final step! LOL! I swear I must seem like a potty training whore. We have hits. We have misses. It feels like I'm a gambling addict stuck on the potty training roulette wheel! Eeeeek! She's just toooo close! Arrrrrrgh!

And get this-- I'm single handedly doing my part in keeping the potty training industry in business. I now have 2 potty training books, 4 training potties-- 2 are toys that talk and sing with all the bells and whistles, plus a child's seat cover that my FIL gave me. I have 4 potty training videos. (Viewing them regularly has now turned my poor DD into a t.v. kid. who asks for the vids by bringing them to me and saying "Baby" or "Bear."







: ) I have Potty Elmo and a drinking and peeing baby doll. I have peed in my daughter's potties to encourge her to copy cat. Despite my better judgement, I have cheered her every potty move and watched it backfire (as it should.) I swear, next I'm so pathetic that next I'm going to buy a unicycle and take up juggling on it while balancing a ball on my nose just to get her GO! (Faith is rolling on the ground, holding her belly and laughing hysterically.) DD has taken to dragging her potties out of the rooms and into the halls. I've only stopped trying to buy my way to potty success cause I've kind of run out of things I'm excited to buy. (When my therapist gets off of vacation, I swear I gotta speak to him about this.)

Anyway....back on planet earth. Today I decided to lay off, relax and put DD into a diaper. No pull-ups. No cloth training pants. No cleaning up pee. No pressure. Well don't you know that today she got into playing with the Potty Elmo, and for the first time she gave Elmo a drink when he requested, then put him on the potty when he asked? That's what kids are supposed to do with him, but she's never done it before. And when she finished, she gave Elmo a kiss on the cheek.

Then, on top of that, she likes to try to sit a lot on Elmo's tiny potty, made for the dolls 3 inch butt. I help her with it because even at a skinny 17 pounds, it's a tough balancing act for DD, and she'd cry if she couldn't sit on it. Well, I got her balanced on Elmo's mini seat, and she took Elmo's fake sippy cup and started drinking from it, and then announced "I went potty!" in imitation of the doll! (If she does this again, I gotta video tape this-- it's hysterical. She'll love to see this stuffl when she's grown.) I decided to watch her play, perched on her brand new and mostly ignored Fun and Learn Potty (The one with that looks like a real potty, complete with a seat, a "flushing" handle and "toilet paper" who sing songs and speak words of encouragement.) Well, she got jealous, and decided she no longer wanted to use Elmo's potty-- and she dragged me off of hers. She sat down, got an Alphabet book and preceeded to sit for about 10 minutes while "reading" from her book in Grandmother's cadences and singing BINGO. Then she announced "All done!" got up and moved on. Grandmother and I watched silently in amazement.

Did she actually do anything? Frankly, I don't know. She still had her diaper on, and I didn't want to stop and check her cause I didn't want to disturb the magic by pressing my own agenda. But Lord, (as I get down on my knees and beg) if this is the beginning of the end, please let me know!







Or at least let me know before the weekend is out so I don't buy that unicycle and start my juggling clown act!

Faith
(Who's daughter has taken to wiping her privates and her bottom during diaper changes! Hooray!)


----------



## pottermama (Jun 14, 2006)

Okay so I am really sorry if this has already been asked but I need some advice. My ds who is 4 was difficult to potty train. In fact he just stopped using diapers at night. He never had any problem going poop on the toilet. Anyways, my dd who is 2 pretty much potty trained herself. Except for one thing, going poop on the toilet. She tells me she needs to right as she is doing it. We don't use diapers anymore and usually she runs around naked, so it gets pretty messy. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2nat&will*
nak

zakers is it this one? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...66424?v=glance

Sure is!







I like it but ds likes to take it apart lol


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Well, despite my decision to lay off (as much as I can allow myself, LOL!) of the potty training, it's still going-- and it's going pretty well! Today, DD was rough housing on the bed and then said "I gotta go poo poo." I said, if you wanna go, the potty's over there. She walked over to it and sat on it with her pull-up on. I reminded her she's gotta take the pull-up off. Long story short, I gave her naked time, and she wound up pooping in the potty with total peace and relaxation. (However she refused to give up the pee. She held it for an hour and a half, until bathtime, and then peed all over the floor. Still-- even that worked out. She learned to get comfortable on the big toilet with a child's insert.)

It's weird-- whenever she successfully poops or pees in the potty, she never seems to think it's very remarkable at all. In fact, she seems to think it's a bit annoying that I say anything about it. She just doesn't get that THAT was the point. But she's totally involved with every....other...aspect of the potty training. Basically-- she's enthusiastically into everything she can _see_ on the videos-- the announcing, the wiping, the flushing, the dumping of the pot, even the attempt at removing underwear and the putting down of the toilet seat. But since she can't actually _see_ that the kids or characters are putting poop or pee inside the potty when they sit (except for Prudence...but even how she does it is not too clear, since basically she's blinking and a cat is walking in front when the deed happens, LOL.) I think she's having a hard time making that finnnnal connection, and I just don't know how to convey to an almost 19 month old that everybody's celebrating in these videos because they are doing "it" inside the pot, even if they whon't show you "it." Dang it.... Why doesn't just ON person make "it" more clear!!! Arrrrgh!!! I guess these things are meant for kids old enough to get what "it" is, anyway. OK....the maniacle potty training whore in me is coming out as I write this. Surely the real answer is simple---- she'll get "it" by repetition, repetition, repetition. But my daughter is soooo stubburn. She doesn't want to do some things if it's not an imitation of what she's seen others do.

Sigh....If I pull this whole potty training thing off with DD in the next few months, I am truly going to be amazed that it's possible. It's an incredible process-- getting a toddler to voluntarily stop pooping in the place they've been doing it for all their lives, with nothing truly motivating them except their sheer desire to do what the next person is doing.

Faith
(Who's DD is learning to swim, and was submerged under water 5 times today! Hooray! She's growing up in every way!)


----------



## meedif (Aug 5, 2003)

I am in need of a mattress pad for my dd's bed. What have you all used? How much do they cost and where did you buy them? I want something as natural as possible. dd doesn't wear diaper at naptime (had an accident yesterday) but wears a diaper at night. She doesn't want to wear diapers at night anymore so we need a pad.
Thanks so much for any information and advice!
-meredith


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Ani is just about there. She still doesn't wake up dry in the morning very reliably, and I'm not really sure how to encourage it. When she wakes up at night to nurse (she's 18 months) I ask her if she wants to go on the potty and she always says no. I'm sure that if I got her up and put her on the toilet that she would go, but I hate to get her up if she says she doesn't want to.

Yesterday and today (so far) she has had no accidents at all! That is a record for us.

We're using a very low-key approach, no rewards or fancy seats or anything. It seems to be working, although she has started clapping for herself after she pees, so I'm sure that her babysitters or my mom has been doing that,









She is so funny, whenever she has an accident she covers her mouth, points at it and says "Oh no!!!!" We just say, "oops, we'll get it in the potty next time" and clean it up.

She runs to the potty herself when she has to go if she is naked, but she can't take her undies/pants off herself yet, so I guess that is the next step. She also gets confused after we've been at the pool. I am sure that she pees in the water







: but I'm not really worried about that. But when she gets out and has a wet suit on, I think she just doesn't know that she should keep holding it.

Although, this morning we were in the shower (and I usually tell her it's okay to pee in the shower) but she insisted that we get out (me with conditioner in my hair) find her little potty, which was in the living room, pee, and then get back in the shower.


----------



## matts_mamamama (Mar 19, 2004)

Hello!
My son will be 3 next month and totally knows how and when to go to the potty. He's so proud of himself when he does it, but he won't be consistent with it at all! He has all of the "cool undies" but although he likes to look at them and talk about them, he doesn't ever want to wear them! So what now? He loves his potty books, he isn't afraid of the toilet / potty (he loves to flush! and say bye-bye to pee and poop), he knows when he has to go, can start and stop his flow on purpose.
I think it's just too easy and comfortable for him to wear diapers. Anyone have any hints on how to get him to change his mind?
We haven't pushed him - when he says no, we respect that, but man, with a 10 month old, I'm so sick of diapers, especially since he KNOWS how to do it!
We tried to put him in underwear and let him feel wet so he would maybe not want to be wet, but that didn't work at all. What's next? Naked learning? But then how to put clothes on and continue using it??







:
HELP!!!


----------



## Faerieshadow (Mar 31, 2005)

How to put clothes on and continue on the pottying journey.... that is an EXCELLENT question.







So, any takers? Ds is a pottying pro, but he struggles with the clothes issue. (He's always naked around the house.) Once in a blue moon he remembers to pull his undies down, but a lot of the time he'll either forget he's wearing them and sit on the potty with them on, or he'll just decide having bottoms on means its ok to pee wherever, whenever.

Also, I'm seriously considering nakey time all night long. Has anyone done this? He does typically pee once during the night, but I'm almost positive it is either not long after he's gone to bed (in which case I could start waking him up to potty when I come to bed) or early in the morning - which he'd probably hold if he didn't have a dipe on at night. He never pees during his naps even if he doesn't go relatively recently before going down, and I know that's a sensory thing - the first time I put him down naked he peed, and then after that never again. I really do want to try nakey all night long because it will give me a better idea of when he's peeing, if he does pee - too bad Mommy has been too exhausted from work and school to face the actual thought of having to wake up and deal with it.


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

Well ladies, I am happy to see that everyone is progressing. My DS is at a stasis. He pees in his pants about once a day. I have had a few accident free days.

I do agree its pretty amazing that you can convince your child that pooping on themselves isn't the way to do things. My DS has been pooping in the potty on a regular basis for a few months now. I think in the last few months he's had 3 poop accidents.

Night time is hit or miss for us...I have been letting him just sleep in underwear to cut down the night time battles over the liner. He has been doing well, since I explained to him that we needed the liner incase the peepee came out while sleeping. He didn't like the idea, so he's been waking up dry.

ALso, I got tired of the urine odor taking over the bathroom. My DS would have misses, and even wiping it up with a tissue wasn't helping. THe odor seemed to accumulate and fester. I went out and bought some disinfecting wipes. Ordinarily I stay away from any disposable product, but I lvoe that my bathroom doesn't smell like urine anymore, and his potty seat is always clean.

I also bought my DS some foaming hand soap. He didn't quiet understand lathering the liquid soap we had. Plus, getting a shot of bubbles on his hands is worth the trip to the potty. Finally, I figured since I have never used disposable wipes (other than a few occasions while traveling) I would buy some flushable wipes. I love them, and my DS loves them. I only use them after a poop, and he gets much cleaner than with tissue.

FINALLY, I want to let everyone know that potty training doesn't take over night. Esspecially with a young toddler. Yes there are some toddlers that catch on, and never have an accident, but more than likely it takes many accidents and lots of encouragment before they are fully trainned. I think PT is like any other skill, it takes practice. My DS fell a lot before walking, so its no wonder he had a lot of accidents before using the potty on a regular basis. ITs taken me almost six months for my DS to be here he is with using the potty. The past 2.5 to 3 months he's been without diapers, and he's still not accident free. For the most part this journey has been with his direction.


----------



## MoonJelly (Sep 10, 2004)

Thank you for this thread! Don't have time to read it right at the moment but I am subbing for now.


----------



## jackson'smama (May 14, 2005)

i don't have time to read everything now, but i love this thread! ds is 20 months. i tried EC with some success but it went out the door when we moved. now, we have potties and he'll sit on them fully clothed and finds it funny. on rare occasions, i can put him on the potty and he'll happily sit there and look at a book, but nothing happens. as soon as the dipe is back on, there's the poop or pee! sometimes, i ask if he wants the potty and it's a definite no so i don't push it. we've tried nakey time and it doesn't work (unless i'm doing it wrong!). he'll pee anywhere and i don't want pee on my couch!
my main question is what is TRUE interest? how do you know your child is ready? he always tells me when he's pooped, but never announces pee. and most times, he is NOT interested in the potty.
i'm also wondering why it's wrong to be happy about pottying. for example, if he WOULD happen to pee in the potty and i cheered, why would that be wrong? i ask b/c i get that from some of the posts here saying that nobody makes a hooplah out of it. i think that if he'd pee on the potty at grandma's house, she'd be likely to have a parade around the neighborhood because she praises everything. why is this not good as long as there is no shame in accidents or not using the potty? please clarify for me so i can make sure i'm doing this right!


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

OK how do we get the last part accomplished here? DS has *really good* days where he tells me (either by sign/"pee") or just taking off his clothes that he needs to go. And days like the last 2 where he isn't doing it...
It seems like if I start the day with us going together, he has a much better day. He never says no to that, he'll follow me in and want to take off his clothes and sit.

I have 2-3 weeks off before school starts here, starting Thursday, and I would REALLY like to get him to the point where he is mostly consistently telling. I know we won't be night trained for awhile. I think he could easily be nap-trained, *IF* he could get to the potty right in that just waking up phase, I'm positive that's when he pees.

For now, he is still in regular old Pampers--we live in an apt. have to pay for laundry, I quit using cloth when we moved here.








He does have regular briefs, he likes them, but he forgets to take them off to pee! (I think I should've bought them bigger so it's easier for him maybe?) He will now take off shorts that are elastic waist and diaper to pee. (needs minimal help)
Still having a miss or two on a good day. But he KNOWS--he totally gets it now, where i wasn't sure before if he did...he has moved to being the one who tells me quite often.

How do we get from this to more consistent 'telling'? I think *I* need to be more consistent...


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey there, I don't have time to read the whole thread right now...but we started yesterday on this journey. I am a bit frustrated because ds has had LOTS of accidents and only tells us occasionally if he needs to go. We take him every 30 minutes though.
Here's my question of the hour...to use training pants or not? We bought him some undies, but I am thinking about getting the thicker training pant undies (not the sposies). That way he doesn't leak all over the floor. It's a pain to clean it up, especially since I usually have a 4 week old bab in arms or on the boob.


----------



## Lisie (Nov 15, 2005)

My son (2 and 3 months) may have been ready anyway (he was asking to poop on the potty off and on for the last 3-4 months), but this summer we started putting underwear on him instead of diapers (we had been using pull-ups for the convenience) and he is basically completely potty trained now. He had a few accidents the first few days, but now seems to be fully transitioned. I make sure he pees every couple hours at least, but he seems to "hold" well. We may have just lucked out, but the underwear thing did seem to progress him pretty well. I'm psyched to not have to buy diapers! I'm now pregnant with #2 and we're going to do cloth this time. Good luck everybody!


----------



## amygabrielle (Jun 25, 2006)

We've been very successful with naked time. DD knows to use the potty when she's naked, but if she's got undies on it's a different story. My mother told me to demonstrate with a doll. How the doll wears undies and then "announces" that she has to pee and show the doll pulling the undies down to pee on the potty. DD was VERY fascinated with the whole doll and undies routine and took it even farther by dressing the doll after it was done 'peeing and pooping.' I guess we'll just have a few days or weeks of cleaning out wet undies until DD gets the hang of it.







Good luck to all!


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

*She's DOING it!!!!*

Ahhhhh, finally. Yesterday I decided to do naked time and DD initiated using the potty all on her own! She told me she had to poo poo, and wanted the potty, and then she sat there, read a book, and did the deed. She used the potty twice yesterday, but this morning-- she has pooped and peed in the potty 4 TIMES already!!! And twice without me even being in the same room! Frankly, I just can't believe it's finally paying off. I don't know what it's going to take to make sure she's using the potty even when she has underwear on. But I really needed to see signs of progress because there have definitly been times when I wondered if I was just wasting my time at DD's age.

Wish me luck that this isn't just a temporary streak!

Faith


----------



## sandsprite (Feb 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeana22*



> *I'm new to this site and I thought that I would reply to this post. I have a 2 1/2 year old and she is not going yet, She is very bright, and she knows when she has gone ,and knows when she is wet, but I can't get her to the potty on time. I always think about it when she has just went. I' m always late with this potty thing. Does anyone have a schedule that they go by? My baby girl went once, but not anymore. I know that I'm lazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had almost the same situation. I would suggest a change of tactics... with my DS, 28 months old. I tried sitting him on the toilet and reading potty training books, which he liked. I recommend those. give him a plan before we actually go and do it. but so often we would sit and sit and sit and get out and he'd pee in his cloths. He knew when he peed or pooped,,, but we could just never get to the bathroom fast enough or the cloths off fast enough. so many poopy cloths, or pees on the carpet... DS was getting frustrated... I was getting a little frustrated too...

so we changed strategies. I broke down and bought one of those portable kid pottys, and DS has been going naked from the waist down. and I keep the potty no more than 10 feet away from him at all times. And all day yesterday he made the potty.... 6 stickers!!!! Sometimes he sits on it for fun... but he got it. now he even says "run run... pee pee now...run run" As he goes to the potty. how cute is that. Its been a big deal in our house... Everyone who comes over has to see DS stickers and his new red potty.

Only been at it for a week (how I spend my 2 week vacation... good times!!) and I think the grand plan will be to add cloths... like underwear, and eventually pants... then gradually move the potty farther away. but after all the misses my kid is liking the success. I am too. Lots of high 5's and pee pee dances.


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Hello Potty Training Tribe!

Okay, we've had a lot of success for a while. But I've had to keep DD naked from the waist down to do it. (She's been wearing a lot of dresses and t-shirts.) Now I'm ready to go for underwear. (She treats pull-ups as if they are diapers, so using those only promoted regression.) The problem is, she can't pull undies down herself, and she's out of the habit of telling me when she has to go. If she has to go-- she just goes! So now that I'm putting her in cotton training pants, she'll need to start asking for help again. Don't know how it will all work, but there's nothing to do but try, right?

Anywaaaaay......
Here's what I did this evening: I got her attention, and I let her touch clothes that were wet, and clothes that were dry. I told her that I was going to put her in a dry pair of panties-- and that I needed her to try and keep them dry and clean. (We've had this discussion a while ago, when I was potty training crazed. She didn't care back then.) Then I put the panties on her. She was dry for hours. Then, out of the blue she came and told me she had to go pee pee. We helped her get her panties down to her knees, and when she was done I saw that she had pooped a lot and peed a bit in the potty. Also, while she was sitting, she took her panties all the way off. When I went to put them back on her, I noticed they were a little wet. (I guess she felt a little wetness on her panties, and then stopped herself midstream so that she could get some help getting them off before she let the rest of her pee out.) Since she had made the effort to keep her panties dry, I didn't say anything about the bit of wetness. I simply got her a fresh pair. Then when it was time to put her to bed, her dad put a diaper on her. (When she wakes up in the morning, she has already peed a LOT.)

I really hope this is an early sign that she's learned the "stay dry and clean" concept!!! If that's the case, I'm ready to leave the house without putting any diapers on her. Perhaps I'll get a pad for her car seat in case she has any accidents, and then let it ride! She's already shown she can go potty at other people's homes, so I'm gonna go for it. Wish us luck this week!

Faith
(Who also wonders how we're all gonna do the night training. But first things first, right?)


----------



## Al Dente (Jan 8, 2004)

Can I join this thread?

Ds is 28 mos and showed signs of being ready at about 19-20 mos. We did lots of nakey time and things went great as long as he was naked. Well, being Michigan and wintertime, that didn't happen as often as I wanted it to. Plus, he was sick A LOT this winter and spring. So I didn't push it.

He was very sick and in diapers for a week in early June. Since then he REFUSES to go on the potty. Will hold it for 6 hours until I put a diaper on him. He will tell me he's peeing in the diaper! ARGH I am so frustrated, I am ready to try bribery. It's not that I think he should be trained already, it is that I know he "gets" the concept and he is incredibly verbal, and we have conversations about it! He doesn't like pullups or underwear, either. He just decided that he didn't want to go on the potty, and that was that.

Anyway! That's my story.


----------



## dawne.nd (Jun 14, 2006)

My son is going on 4 yrs and knows when he has to poop, pee and how to . He has pooped on the potty 3 times and seemed to enjoy it ok. But he does not really care to do it. He would rather poop in his diaper and then ask me to change it. We keep him naked most of day, and he will not poop until 1) we go out of the house (I put a diaper on him)
or 2) at night ( I put a diaper on him)
We have not done a lot of training, just basically encouraging and rewarding when he does go. Sometimes he will beg for a diaper if he is naked rather than go on the potty, but Icant figure out why he does not want to go.
If he is wearing a diaper, he will sometimes smile at me and "I peeing".
Any similar experiences?
Thanx
Dawn


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

*Follow up--* I'm wrong about her not being able to get the undies off!!!! This morning, she had an accident in her undies, and pulled them off herself. So that's partially good, partially bad-- because now I know she can get them off, and she doesn't like the wet feeling. Now she just has to learn that to avoid the wet feeling, she'll need to forget everything she knew about diapers, and pull these things off her butt before going potty. For that, I'm going back to the "It's Potty Time" video. Maybe a refresher on pulling the undies off will help-- now that it's relevent to her. Still-- the whole undies/diapers thing is so contradictory. I mean, she still gets a diaper at night, and wakes up in it. So how is she to really get that the undies are not diapers? I guess she'll be learning this week from experience. Unless anyone else has a better idea about what to do at night to get away from using diapers.

Faith


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dawne.nd*
My son is going on 4 yrs and knows when he has to poop, pee and how to . He has pooped on the potty 3 times and seemed to enjoy it ok. But he does not really care to do it. He would rather poop in his diaper and then ask me to change it. We keep him naked most of day, and he will not poop until 1) we go out of the house (I put a diaper on him)
or 2) at night ( I put a diaper on him)
We have not done a lot of training, just basically encouraging and rewarding when he does go. Sometimes he will beg for a diaper if he is naked rather than go on the potty, but Icant figure out why he does not want to go.
If he is wearing a diaper, he will sometimes smile at me and "I peeing".
Any similar experiences?
Thanx
Dawn

Hi Dawn. I wish I had some good news to tell you. I called my friend who's son was almost 4 when he finally consented to going. She said she had tried everything, and frankly, it was the comments and the hassles over diapers from family members and whomever that finally made her son give up his diapers. Sad but true. Otherwise, perhaps a nice gift in exchange for the diapers will do the trick? Or maybe you've tried that already. My daughter's favorite video "It's Potty Time" features a boy who's having his 4th birthday party, and lots of boys going potty. Perhaps that will motivate him. Othewise, there are lots of people in your situation. I'm sure there is good advice out there. Otherwise, there's nothing to do but wait it out, I guess. It can't go on too much longer unless he has a physical issue.

Faith


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Okay, Potty Training Tribe--
Where are you folks??? LOL!

I just started "night training" Dharma yesterday. She not only slept naked and dry through her first nap, but after I put her on the potty (half asleep) at 1 AM, she made it through the night dry as well. Yippeee! Who would have thought it was possible?

I'm dying to see whether this is good luck, or if I can keep it up. I detailed how I did it in the "Night Training" thread. I'll wait for a week or two, and then let you guys know how it goes.

Otherwise, there seem to be a lot of new people looking to potty train. A good number of them are actually moms of 14 month olds, who are showing potty interest! *How cool, huh?* I ignored Dharma's interest at that age. It will be interesting to see what comes from having paid attention to the 14 month olds.

Faith


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Faith,

I'm still here! Ani is still doing well on the potty, but for some reason still has the occasional accident. She does really well at night and often wakes up dry. We're not pushing the night thing, though, and even though we have a waterproof cover on our mattress, she gets very upset if she wets and doesn't have a diaper on, so we're waiting on the night part. I ask her whenever she wakes up if she wants to go potty and sometimes she says yes, but if she says no, we just let it go.

I also take her diaper off as soon as she wakes up in the morning, even if she's not fully awake, and she'll hold it until we make it to the potty. I didn't notice that there was a night-training thread, I'll have to check it out. I must admit though, that I kind of cringe at the word "train." I really try hard to follow her lead. It is so hard not to push it though, and be frusterated when she says she doesn't want to go potty and then goes on the floor. Little by little, right?


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm a mom to a 14 month old... now wondering if I should be doing something! DD *just* started saying "uh oh" when she pees... but only if she's naked.

We started EC with her when she was 2 mo, but it's been pretty off and on because of me being in school and DH not being too dedicated to it. So I don't know if it's really made any difference in her learning process or not.

but the "uh oh" seems to mean something to me! right?


----------



## Nani (Aug 29, 2004)

My dd just fell asleep on the potty! It was so funny and I took a video of it before pulling her off.


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew (Jan 2, 2004)

new to this thread, but I'll jump in.

ds 1 is going to be three at the end of october and I honestly got sick and tired of washing his poopy bum LOL I started yesterday by letting him go bare from the waist down. we read some potty books and talked about big kid things to do and using the potty was one of those things. He was interested and as soon as he sat on the potty he peed. wow, I never thought this day would come. He must have been ready since he's only has two tiny accidents, but he held it in as soon as he clicked into what was happening and I reminded him to sit on the potty.

here's the best part,
twice yesterday I was tending to my 5 month old and ds1 was alone for a few minutes. both times I was gone I came back to find a really excited kid saying "Poop!Poop! mom! yay!" the first time i was concerned I would be wiping up a mess but hot damn if that kid didn't actually get it into the potty! I am so amazed by him. I was worried to start too early for fear of him not being successful and developing some self esteem issues or whatever. But, we seem to have hit it at exactly the right time. He's receptive and capable yay!
hooray for big kids!

so my question now is, how long do I do the bare at home business, and when would be a good time to try putting on underwear? I've been keeping him home so we can get through the first little while with the most successes, but I have been putting a training pant on him and getting him to pee before we go out. I've also been keeping going out short, like 30 minutes or so and he's been dry 1/3, with the most recent outing the dry one. I guess they are all different, but maybe there is a common time that it takes kids to remove the association with cloth on their bum and peeing in pants/diaper.

also, what do I do at night? last night we put a diaper on him and tonight he is wearing training pants. I want to be consistent, but I don't want to confuse him with a diaper at night kwim? But I also need him to have absorbency and I'm not sure that training pant can do it.


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ani'smommy*
Hi Faith,

I'm still here! Ani is still doing well on the potty, but for some reason still has the occasional accident. She does really well at night and often wakes up dry. We're not pushing the night thing, though, and even though we have a waterproof cover on our mattress, she gets very upset if she wets and doesn't have a diaper on, so we're waiting on the night part. I ask her whenever she wakes up if she wants to go potty and sometimes she says yes, but if she says no, we just let it go.

How cool that she stays dry through the night. I just put a matress cover on DD's bed tonight. My first night of NT was succesful. Iput her on the potty at 1AM (basically still asleep) and she peed, then woke up dry.
The second night I got the same results for the 1 AM pot, but I waited too long for her to call me in the morning. By then she had wet and when I got to the bed, she was standing up, leaning on the crib rail, pointing at the potty she couldn't get to before her. So now I know I have to get to her early, considering she can't get out of her crib for herself! LOL! Tonight will be the third night. Frankly, I expect success.

I also take her diaper off as soon as she wakes up in the morning, even if she's not fully awake, and she'll hold it until we make it to the potty. ......[/QUOTE]

Oh this kid is so cool. I wish DD would hold it till I got to the bathroom! Maybe someday soon she will. But until then, I'll leave the pot next to her bed and do the night time thing and the early morning thing with her. As you've said, little by little. (Although some people would surely say we've taken the fast track in comparison to others.)

Faith


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nani*
My dd just fell asleep on the potty! It was so funny and I took a video of it before pulling her off.
















How cute!!!! She's probably going to love (and be amazed by) that video.









Faith


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erin+babyAndrew*
new to this thread, but I'll jump in.

ds 1 is going to be three at the end of october and I honestly got sick and tired of washing his poopy bum LOL I started yesterday by letting him go bare from the waist down. we read some potty books and talked about big kid things to do and using the potty was one of those things. He was interested and as soon as he sat on the potty he peed. wow, I never thought this day would come. He must have been ready since he's only has two tiny accidents, but he held it in as soon as he clicked into what was happening and I reminded him to sit on the potty.

here's the best part,
twice yesterday I was tending to my 5 month old and ds1 was alone for a few minutes. both times I was gone I came back to find a really excited kid saying "Poop!Poop! mom! yay!" the first time i was concerned I would be wiping up a mess but hot damn if that kid didn't actually get it into the potty! I am so amazed by him. I was worried to start too early for fear of him not being successful and developing some self esteem issues or whatever. But, we seem to have hit it at exactly the right time. He's receptive and capable yay!
hooray for big kids!

so my question now is, how long do I do the bare at home business, and when would be a good time to try putting on underwear? I've been keeping him home so we can get through the first little while with the most successes, but I have been putting a training pant on him and getting him to pee before we go out. I've also been keeping going out short, like 30 minutes or so and he's been dry 1/3, with the most recent outing the dry one. I guess they are all different, but maybe there is a common time that it takes kids to remove the association with cloth on their bum and peeing in pants/diaper.

also, what do I do at night? last night we put a diaper on him and tonight he is wearing training pants. I want to be consistent, but I don't want to confuse him with a diaper at night kwim? But I also need him to have absorbency and I'm not sure that training pant can do it.

Welcome to the club! LOL!
Congratulations on getting so much success with your son so soon! He must have been ready-- especially if he's pooping in the pot without you even having to be present! Good going on following his lead.

*I'm no expert, and I haven't trained a 3 year old.* (I'm training a 19 month old.) But due to the lake of responses, I'll give your questions a shot: I'd do the bare bum for as long as you can reasonably do it, then soon before you need to make the transition, give him a couple of days to learn how to stay dry and clean in undies. Since your son is 3, he might be able to feel the difference between undies and diapers. Also-- give him examples of a wet undie, and a dry undie. Explain to him want him to have the goal (or game) of keeping his undies dry and clean. And then once he wets or poops in the undies, explain the goal (game) again, and he'll get an idea of what it takes to keep them that way probably fairly soon.

As for night training, I started a thread on that. Do a search and you can read what I learned about, and also what I'm doing with my 19 month old. My girlfrined was night trained in this manner, so she's doing it with her 3 year old right now. I'm not sure how long it will take to complete the process....but you always have the option of putting diapers on your son at night if he's old enough to understand it's just a sometimes thing. My DD doesn't get it-- so I've found it beneficial to just discontinue diapers completely, night train/prevent, and deal with wet sheets if I have to.

Overall, Good Luck!!!
(And keep your sense of humor.







)

Faith


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Subbing.


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

I haven't had a chance to catch up on how everyone is doing. I have a serious problem though. My DS pees on the bed, in the middle of the day. He is notorious for accidents while playing, I realize that..but this bed issue is really driving me nuts. He's usually naked most of the day, and atleast once a day I'll find t hat he's gone in to my room and peed on the bed. WTF, he's 5ft from teh bathroom. At first I thought it was a result of the vuccum cleaner. He'd peed on the bed a time or two while I was vaccuming. So now I take him to the potty before I turn it on. However, two days in a row he has peed on my bed, he has gone into my room got on teh bed and peed.

I told my mom the other day he's like a little puppy, going back to the last place he peed. I have even given him a lecture about how we don't pee on the bed, esspeically the bed that mommy and daddy sleeps in. There was a few occasions where I was mad at him and told him that I was...that probably didn't help but when you have a toddler laughing and talking about how funny it was to pee on mommies bed.









I will report though he did use the potty today, he was jumping on the bed, I seen him grab himself so I told him to go to the potty and he did. I can only imagine what would have happened if I hadn't been there. I told him what a wonderful thing he did by putting the pee in the potty and not on mommies bed.

I just thought I'd share..and if you have any suggestions or idea. or similar odd behavior .


----------



## OriginalGirlGamer (Jan 11, 2006)

We're just starting as well, with a 20 month old boy. He saw his new potty, turned it upside down, and threw it.....

We tried to explain to him that he was to go in the potty, but I don't think he really understood. He then used the potty as a push toy, pushed it all through the living room and kitchen and back to the bathroom. He sat on it a few times, but when we let him go bare bottomed, he ignored the potty and used my floor.
Its only been 2 days though, so hopefully he'll come around.


----------



## McTel (Oct 21, 2004)

My son is 28 months and for the last month or so, has been peeing on the potty 2 or 3 times each day, but not always at the same time. He is quite thrilled with himself when he does it and we have a little party, but if I offer the potty when he's playing, he'll say no. He has never pooped in the potty.

My DH thinks it's time to put him in underwear and put him on the potty eery 30-60 mins, in the hopes that he will quickly learn the difference between wet and dry. I think that since he hasn't had a bm in the potty yet, it's too soon - but maybe I'm just lazy, since I'll be the one doing laundry all the time? Maybe we should first try the nakey bum on the days we're home and see how that goes?

He's also in daycare 2 days/week, and I'm not sure how much they want him in underwear if he's inconsistent on the toilet; but we were hoping to move ahead with the potty over the summer since I'll be back to work fulltime in September.

What to do? What to do?


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Cutekid-- in my case, DD would run in the corners and pee on the floor. I stopped PT for a week or two, and put her back in diapers until she was ready to do go to the potty for herself again. Otherwise, perhaps just keeping a really close eye on your DS for a few days, and then wisking him off to the potty when he goes to your bed will help? Or keep your bedroom door tightly closed until he gets over the facination?

To everybody else who's recently asked questions: It helps to keep a close eye on your kid the first few days, and get a feel for their schedule. I know my DD almost always has to go 20 minutes after she's been drinking something. And if she passes gas, having a bm is not far behind, LOL! Knowing these things can help you help them to be more successful. They will be amazed the first time they get that BM in the pot. DD had this look like _"Ohhhh. You put that stuff in the potty?"_

Also, I've said it before, I'll say it again: Sometimes videos help kids this age get an example in their minds of what it is they need to do. Plus they see other kids doing it, and they want to immulate it. I personally have 4 videos. DD's picked up something from each and every one of them, no matter how good or bad. (And believe me, some of those videos are really bad.) The least useful thing was trying to drive her potty around like a car-- which was illustrated in one vid as a boy who was using his imagination while he was on the potty. (Guess she's too young to realize he wasn't really moving.) But mostly, it's all been good stuff that' she's picked up. And she loves singing the various potty songs.

Hope that helps a little.
*Anyone who has more ideas, or experiences to relay, please chip in!*

Faith

It also helps dI just kept a really close eye on DD for a couple


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I think I will jump in too







We are just starting the PL journey with our 13 month old. DH gets up with her every morning and puts her on the potty for her morning pee. She's used it a couple of times so far.

We got her a potty for her birthday, just for her to get used to it. She realized that it makes noise if she sticks her hand in the cup part. So, she sticks her hand in it, or stands in it, and laughs. She also has been pushing it around the bathroom







So far we're just going to stick with putting her on it for her morning pee, and we move (Sept 1) into our new house (the only carpet is in the bedrooms, the rest of the house is tile) we'll let her run around naked.


----------



## bright (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm semi-potty-training my daughter, who is almost 3. She has been learning on and off for over a year now, and initially I thought she would learn quickly, but her desire to go on the potty waxes and wanes. Sometimes she wants a diaper. I'm just going with it.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

My 27 month old has been potty training for the last three weeks. He has done great.

We just put him on the potty every 30 minutes or so, and he goes. He even goes pooh in the potty. He likes to see it fall into to water! Plus, when he does go pooh, we "reward" him by letting him flush the toilet! So he will sit there for a long time, making pooh, flushing, making pooh, flushing, making pooh, flushing. He keeps going until he can't make any more! We just tell him that he can't flush until he poohs!


----------



## moonmama22 (Mar 31, 2005)

Just thought I'd jump in here too. My ds is 25 months - was using the potty quite well at 10 months, then we moved into a new house- the move was long and tedious, and hence the potty-learning went by the wayside. Now, he refuses to sit on it, unless with the lid down and his diaper on, and the few times I have gotten him to sit on it, he sits for an hour with nothing, then within 2 minutes of having a diaper on, poops in his diaper. It's killing me, cuz I know it's complete stubberness, since he is obviously holding it until he has a diaper on. AAAAAHHHHH...







:


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi all. After reading this thread, I went out and bought a potty. Dd is 16 months old and I thought, at the very least, I could introduce it to her and see what happened. She has been showing signs that she recognizes when she pees (diaperless) and she is pretty good about telling you when she needs her diaper changed so I decided to give the potty a try.

When I took it out of the box, I put it together, took off her diaper and told her, "this is your potty. You use this potty like mommy and daddy use the big potty." She nodded at me, lifted the lid to the potty, stood in front of it, facing the potty and lifted her shirt - just like daddy does!









I told her that she was a girl and she had to sit on the potty like mommy (and I patted the seat). After a few minutes, she sat on the potty and clapped. But she still thought she should use the potty like daddy.

I am taking this as a good sign that she has some comprehension about how to use the potty. Next is the leap to peeing and pooping in it, I guess.


----------



## Darcy37 (Oct 25, 2004)

What is the best dvd for your toddler to watch on potty training?
which training pants work best for tall skinny Dd with small bottoms?
Iam getting the Dora wooden potty chair has anyone else got this one? how does your child like it?


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darcy37*
What is the best dvd for your toddler to watch on potty training?
which training pants work best for tall skinny Dd with small bottoms?
Iam getting the Dora wooden potty chair has anyone else got this one? how does your child like it?

Exactly how old is your child?

As for training pants-- Personally, I like my Gerber 2T cotton ones, and the underwear that come with baby girl's dresses. My skinny DD is 17-18 pds., so the Gerbers are big on her. But that allows her to take them on and off herself, and the cotton allows her to easily feel wetness. (But remember-- those won't keep your floors dry at all. IF you want dry floors, you'll have to put plastic over them. Or buy the ones that come with plastic covers.)

Many of us have a hatred for pull-ups, even the Feel & Learns, because they are so absorbant your kid might as well be wearing diapers. (And that can cause confussion.) But that doesn't mean you can't use them. It's just you need to watch and see if your child is thinking they are underwear that they need to avoid peeingg in, or if they are just baggy diapers, in DC's opinion.

Faith


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonmama22*
Just thought I'd jump in here too. My ds is 25 months - was using the potty quite well at 10 months, then we moved into a new house- the move was long and tedious, and hence the potty-learning went by the wayside. Now, he refuses to sit on it, unless with the lid down and his diaper on, and the few times I have gotten him to sit on it, he sits for an hour with nothing, then within 2 minutes of having a diaper on, poops in his diaper. It's killing me, cuz I know it's complete stubberness, since he is obviously holding it until he has a diaper on. AAAAAHHHHH...







:

Here's an idea:

Let your DC poop on the potty with the diaper on.
Later, let your DC poop on an open diaper laid on the potty.
Over time, try to get him to transition to using the potty without the diaper on it.

Good luck!

Faith


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faithnj*
Cutekid-- in my case, DD would run in the corners and pee on the floor. I stopped PT for a week or two, and put her back in diapers until she was ready to do go to the potty for herself again. Otherwise, perhaps just keeping a really close eye on your DS for a few days, and then wisking him off to the potty when he goes to your bed will help? Or keep your bedroom door tightly closed until he gets over the facination?


Here's the funny thing, this is the only place he is prone to "accidents", and we tossed the diapers months ago. He doesn't like diapers, and hasn't for awhile...we are talking violent rebellion against diapers....so I decided that getting him to use the potty was more important than making him wear diapers. Did I mention, that he doesn't like training pants either, but he will wear underwear.

My DS rarely goes to be the bathroom on his own. I have to remind him every hour or so...otherwise he'll just forget. He's 100% on poop, he will tell me when he has to stinky. He also tells me when he has to pee when we are public, and at someone elses house. I know he has good bladder control for most nights he wakes up dry, and he has ridden for over two hours without wetting his carseat...infact he'll yell from the backseat if he REALLY REALLY has to go.

About training pants though....I do put them on my DS at night. I put a wool pants over top to keep the mess in, and most nights he wets, the bed is still dry in the morning.


----------



## Beanjeepin (Mar 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faithnj*

Otherwise, there seem to be a lot of new people looking to potty train. A good number of them are actually moms of 14 month olds, who are showing potty interest! *How cool, huh?* I ignored Dharma's interest at that age. It will be interesting to see what comes from having paid attention to the 14 month olds.

Faith

See, I'm the moron who had the interested 18 month old but couldn't stomach the thought of public restrooms at that age, so didn't encourage it. Here we are at 2.75 and I wish I had! We've EC'd poop since 11 months, with a month or so break after DS2 was born. He now seems to have no clue at all when he's about to pee.


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beanjeepin*
See, I'm the moron who had the interested 18 month old but couldn't stomach the thought of public restrooms at that age, so didn't encourage it. Here we are at 2.75 and I wish I had! We've EC'd poop since 11 months, with a month or so break after DS2 was born. He now seems to have no clue at all when he's about to pee.

I'm so sorry, Bean. But you know what? There are two sides to every coin. You're coming up on 3 years, which is the national average right now. Somewhere between 3-4, this is all likely to be over with. And it seems like a lot of 3-4 year olds learn quickly, once they decide pottying is what they want to do.

Good luck!

Faith


----------



## NC_Mama (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm new here and I have a 2 year old girl, Livy. We have been potty learning since she was 18 months old and it's like we are finally getting somewhere with her. For the longest time she showed interest then didn't want anything to do with the potty. Recently we have been proactivly been doing the whole potty learning and she just recently went Poopie in the potty. :Yeah: I just wanted to see what everyone else is doing to help with the whole night training. Last night was the first real night of her doing the overnight and she wore the gerber waterproof pants up until 11pm. Just any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Nani (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:

I just wanted to see what everyone else is doing to help with the whole night training.
Me too, me too!
My dd uses the potty very consistently now at age 21 mo, both in public and at home, she also likes peeing in the bushes







:

Anyway, how do you start night training??


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

*RE: Potty Training for Night Dryness:*

Well, some people say you should just wait until the child is older, or until the child naturally starts to hold his/her urine.

Other people help the process along, by not offering drinks after a certain hour. And while that's a common thing for mom's to do, a lot of mom's here, particularly mom's and their kids who drink a lot-- even to the point of getting up for water in the middle of the night, think that's cruel. (I'm a camel, so it I wouldn't have cared less. But to each her own.)

And I've detailed something I've been doing with my DD on a "Night Dryness" thread. That's not to everyone's liking either, but what ever is? LOL! It's basically Night EC. You have to be willing to take your child potty later, but it can easily amount to dry sheets in the morning. However, depending on the age of your child, you may be doing this quite some time until the child is able to maintain dryness for himself.

If anyone has any other tips/ideas for potty training during the day or night-- here's the place to post 'em!

Faith


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

For most of my children, I choose to do nothing special for night time dryness. I take them potty at night, right before bed, and make sure they go potty first thing as they wake up. I keep them in pullups or plastics until they begin to be dry most of the time. All mine self potty trained at night by themselves with the exception of one.

My 8 year old wet the bed until she was 7. I tried every thing with her. But the only thing that worked was to just get up every night and take her potty between 12 and 1. If I waited too long or forgot, she would wet. She is a VERY heavy sleeper and just does not wake up on her own. About nine months ago, I stopped doing anything. I just asked her each morning if she had an accident and if so she changed her sheets. One day I realized that she had not had an accident in a while. It has been months now.

So for me, mostly, doing nothing for night time training worked best.


----------



## radhika (May 5, 2005)

I am trying to achieve consistency in a toddler who is partially PT'd.

DD is now 28 months old and is still not consistent about peeing on the potty. I say "still" because we have been doing some form of potty-learning/ECing since she was 16 months old. For a long time now she consistently poops in the potty after telling me.

As for the pees: I started observing her times and taking her to the potty when she was around 16 months. But she wouldn't tell me of course so we just patiently waited and wiped up the accidents. Around 3 months ago she started saying she needed to go, and would wait to be taken -- even on outings and while traveling etc. And I thought it was going well; the first week especially she had hardly any accidents. She enjoyed flushing and so we had a lot of "false alarms" just for the heck of visiting new bathrooms, which was fine with us as long as it was just a phase!

We'd earlier used a lot of disposables for outings but stopped that since she was indicating. We switched to wearing cloth training pants at most times except for naps and night-time. But 3 months later, she still pees elsewhere about 3x a day. No matter whether she is naked, wearing cloth training pants or cloth dipes, she doesn't seem to distinguish between these 3 states! It gets old -- I really have never liked plastic pants or diaper covers so we use them only for outings; we end up having lots of wiping up to do on the carpet/ furniture...

Well my question is: is it a matter of her maturity/ readiness, or just that she is distracted and doesn't notice the need to pee??

It's also interesting that she often doesn't tell me after she pees -- but earlier she always mentioned it right WHEN she started going.
So now we are at a stage where sometimes, she will say I need to pee, and wait to be taken. Other times, she will have an accident and I won't find out until later...

Any tips?


----------



## zenma (Mar 1, 2004)

my 2.5 year-old will sit on the potty when we say she needs to, and she pee and poop there if that's what her body needs to do. afterwards she's very happy about it, and she loves to wear "big girl panties". but, she's also pretty happy wearing a diaper, never tells us that she feels a need to use the potty, and will deny a need to use the potty if the choice is left entirely up to her.

mostly what we do now is tell her it's potty time and ask her if she like help removing her diaper or does she want to do it herself. she usually wants to do it herself, so she'll take off her diaper and sit down.

with this method, we get her to pee in the potty 2 or 3 times a day, and poop there about 3 times a week. still, she won't tell us she has to go... ever. do we just keep plugging along as is, or are we prematurely forcing the issue, or what? we've been in this mode for weeks (and have lots of accidents, too.)


----------



## kr1stee (Jan 24, 2006)

My daughter will be 4 next month and the only problem we have is her pooping in the toilet. She wears a pull up at night and will wait until I put it on her to poop. I've tried the sticker method and rewarding her with a toy or whatever if she goes in the toilet but nothing seems to work. I've even made her clean herself after she poops in her underwear. Anyone have any ideas? I am having to switch daycare providers due to this problem and starting tomorrow she goes to a preschool but only on a 2 week trail basis. If that doesn't work out I have to try to find another daycare.


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kr1stee*
My daughter will be 4 next month and the only problem we have is her pooping in the toilet. She wears a pull up at night and will wait until I put it on her to poop. I've tried the sticker method and rewarding her with a toy or whatever if she goes in the toilet but nothing seems to work. I've even made her clean herself after she poops in her underwear. Anyone have any ideas? I am having to switch daycare providers due to this problem and starting tomorrow she goes to a preschool but only on a 2 week trail basis. If that doesn't work out I have to try to find another daycare.

Did you read the post I wrote where you start them out pooping in the diaper on the potty? If that doesn't help, perhaps another mother has a BTDT story for you.

Faith


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

*A New Development.....*

Well guess what little Ms. Potty Girl has decided to do? She now has decided to test whether or not she HAS to go to the potty!!! Tonight-- we were in the bathroom together, after she said she had to go potty. She got on the potty, got off the potty, then lied on the floor _in front of_ the potty with a smile on her face, said she had to go, and then went on the bathroom floor lying directly next to the potty!!! Then, she peed some more in the bed!!! With a smile on her face, again-- and laughter!!!! All of this within 5 minutes!!!

*WHAT IS THIS ABOUT?!?!?!*

It looks like some kind of test....but how am I supposed to answer it? It would be one thing if this kid just said "I don't want to go potty." She's said that before, and I've put her back in diapers. But now, she's just doing this and smiling at me like the cat who ate the canery. (And in fact, she's doing other things she knows are no-no's, and giving me the same sideways glance and smile. In fact, two days ago the dog was eating grass. She pulled up a plug of it, held it by her mouth and gave me that same smile...but THAT was funny.)

Anyway......I know a lot of you have been and are going through periods where your kids had accidents, fear, and the plain 'ol desire not to use the potty. But has anyone gone through a phase where their kid was testing them on several things around the house?

Faith


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faithnj*
Anyway......I know a lot of you have been and are going through periods where your kids had accidents, fear, and the plain 'ol desire not to use the potty. But has anyone gone through a phase where their kid was testing them on several things around the house?

I'm there right now! UHGGGG! It is so frustrating!







:

I never know what is next. And my son is so fast that I can't keep up! One minute he is in the fridge pulling out the eggs, when I turn around to put them away and clean up any mess, he is already into the sink, trying to bathe with the spray hose. Any by the time I clean up that mess, he has run into another room to get into something else.

Now, he does not have that mischevious smile, but my daughter did. He just sneaks. He will litterally watch you and move at a silent snail pace until he is past you, and if you see him, he takes off running as fast as he can.







:

I just know that one day he will out grow this. They all have. I just hope it is soon.


----------



## NC_Mama (Aug 8, 2006)

Well Last night we did it. Livy refused to put on a diaper or pullup but didn't want to go naked to bed so we used the gerber waterproof training pants instead. She went to the bathroom before bed, then around 11 I went in and took her potty and then she went again at 12:30 and then we got up around 7:30 this morning and she went again. She was dry the entire night.. If it means me losing a few winks of sleep just for her to be dry then I'll do it. It was so well worth having to get up during the night then to have her crying because her diaper or pull-up was wet. I guess when I go to babies r us tomorrow I'll have to pick up a portable potty we can keep in the van for long trips. I'm getting excited though! GO Livy!


----------



## edensmama (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I would like to join this tribe. DD is going to be 24 months on the 31st and for the last month wants nothing to do with the potty. She was doing great and now only wants to put her babies on the potty.

It will be nice to have support from other Mama's going through this phase as well.


----------



## NC_Mama (Aug 8, 2006)

Edensmama-Welcome. I had the same problem with Livy and around 23-24 months. She just wanted to play with the potty and allow her dolls to be the ones that had to pee and poop but now she will be 28 months on the 26th of this month and she is hopefully almost finished. She does go to daycare and they have also been working with her as well. She is doing a great job though. Just keep working with you DD and she will get the hang of it. I promise!


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty*
I'm there right now! UHGGGG! It is so frustrating!







:

I never know what is next. And my son is so fast that I can't keep up! One minute he is in the fridge pulling out the eggs, when I turn around to put them away and clean up any mess, he is already into the sink, trying to bathe with the spray hose. Any by the time I clean up that mess, he has run into another room to get into something else.

Now, he does not have that mischevious smile, but my daughter did. He just sneaks. He will litterally watch you and move at a silent snail pace until he is past you, and if you see him, he takes off running as fast as he can.







:

I just know that one day he will out grow this. They all have. I just hope it is soon.

Whoa! Maybe we ought to get your son and my daughter an apartment of their own, and let them go at it! Yesterday, I wasn't feeling well, so I let DD do whatever she does in a day without cleaning up much behind her. By the end of the day, I was shocked at the mess. The amount of work kids can generate is surprising. If we weren't cleaning up behind these guys at their every move, our houses would probably be condemed! LOL!

Faith


----------



## zenma (Mar 1, 2004)

my daughter has been going through the mischevious misbehaving a lot lately, as well. also, with the little sly smile. there were two or three days in a row last week where she was misbehaving faster than i could keep up with her, alternating with really sweet and dramatically loving moments. one minute she was giving me tight hugs and wanting to snuggle together and the next she was reaching for anything off limits and spilling it or breaking it as quickly as possible.

my response, once i got a break and got control of my own feelings about it all, was more positive attention in a focused manner. like, finding specific activities to do together that were novel to her and provided her with very concentrated positive time with me. also, i provided a few more boundaries. i don't know if that helped or if she just passed through her phase.

still, she's not so interested in telling me when she wants to go potty.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

re: mischevious: Luke went through a little spell of this. He was peeing on the couch and the bed, vents, just for fun. For us I think it was due to the fact that I had been busy and not paying him enough attention and that was a sure way to get it. I tried to watch him closely take him to the potty and put a diaper back on him, and not freak out. So, it lost it's appeal pretty quickly.

re; nightime; What we are doing here is nakedness, combined with making sure he doesn't drink a half gallon right before bed. Also, one night he was stirring a lot and his penis was hard- indicating he needed to pee, so I sit him on the potty and he went. Last night he just stayed dry for 12 hrs. With him if he is naked when he goes to bed it is a big cue "oh, better stay dry" and I am watching for signs if he needs to go, so he doesn't have to just hold it in.

Also, I have discovered watching him that he seems to really dislike going on himself. All this time I thought he didn't care, but he really hated being changed more.

re; being interested: what I did with Luke was just take him with me when I go, which I normally do, and a lot of times he would sit as well and go, since we were there anyway. I encourage him to pee outside as well, or even in the tub


----------



## kr1stee (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faithnj*
Did you read the post I wrote where you start them out pooping in the diaper on the potty? If that doesn't help, perhaps another mother has a BTDT story for you.

Faith


That doesnt work either so I was hoping someone would have another helpful story or tip!


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NC_Mama*
Well Last night we did it. ..... She went to the bathroom before bed, then around 11 I went in and took her potty and then she went again at 12:30 and then we got up around 7:30 this morning and she went again. She was dry the entire night.. ....... I'm getting excited though! GO Livy!









Oh doesn't that feel fabulous!?!?!?! Congratulations NC Mama! And congratulations Livy!

*As for my DD, we are firmly entrenched in a potty training regression period







: .* I have been researching this issue like a blood hound on the speed, and I've learned a couple of things: Regression is normal and common up to 3.5 years. (That sucks.) The cause of regression can be a myriad of things, from urinary tract infections, to potty training before actual physical maturity, to stubborness and control issues, to changes in the child's life thta have created stress. My DD has been acting like a "Terrible Two" as of late. A lot of negativism and a lot of demands for control lately. I was hoping if I could pt before she was two, I would beat the negativism. But like everything else with this kid-- she's on the early end of the time table. Sight.

Anyway, I think I might have hit on why my DD has turned a cold shoulder to the potty.....Don't laugh.....but I have been wiping her butt after she wipes, and then rinsing her hands after the soaping-- which she doesn't want to do. *In short-- I've exerted too much control over "her project."* Yikes! How dare I! But we live and learn, don't we? Despite how disgusting this might sound, I'm going to experiment by backing off, and then letting her do her own wiping, and her own cleaning of her hands with Purell. (I'll clean her after BM's though, by giving her one of her much beloved baths.) DD is having major autonomy issues. Let's see if I can get her back in the PT club by letting her manage this whole thing on her own for a few weeks.

Wish us luck!

Faith
(P.S. I'd love to hear tips on how to deal with the endless stream of "No's" from any moms who've already been through the "Terrible Twos.")


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh wow!

*Thanks Zenma, Crunchy Mama, and Kidsaplenty*-- for your amusing and helpful stories of potty training and general child rebellion! LOL! It helps me feel like Dharma won't be doing this forever. I mean, of course I know in my head that she won't be peeing on the floor forever and laughing at me. But right now, I'm having a tough time telling my emotions to get in line! Especially when she's standing directly in front of the potty, and letting go the flood gates. Is there a camp where we can send kids to until their autonomy issues are settled? LOL!

Faith
(Who's DD has gone from playing the "Milk" card and the "Eat" card when she wanted something, to playing the "Potty" card as of today.)


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

faith, I am hoping that we miss the regression/rebellion issue as well. I think your plan to back off is right on target. That definitely seemed to help with Luke. I still do that, of course he is a boy so I don't have to worry about wiping so much. However, I do know that one of his biggest motivators for going is that he wants the independence. Well, if I control everything about it, constantly asking, taking, wiping, washing etc then that really kills it for them. I woudl say that she would have more accidents at first, but after that is met with kindness and some gentle redirection she will come around.

I would also say that as zenma said so eloquently it helps to really really focus your attention on them in positive ways. Unfortunately it is so easy to get caught up in it all even when you desperately want to be gentle about it all.

LUke has been playing the potty card as well. Although only when we are out, it is his get out free card. Don't like church say potty and go running down the aisle. Don't want in the carseat, say potty and we get a fascinating stop by the road.....


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

The past week was potty rebellion. I think it was a matter of "I don't want to stop playing" HE went from one accident to all day peeing on the floor. I think it was related to having his sister here, so I convinced him that we all needed to take a family potty break. There was some crying involved, because he just didn't have time to use the potty LOL. His sister told him that she couldn't play until everyone had pottied.
We started to have a turn around Wednesday at a friends house. SHe has a potty that is much different from mine. He really enjoyed the novelty of a differnt kid sized potty. We had one accident and it was while his dad came home. I forgot to take him to the potty. He also woke up dry after 13 hours of sleep.
Then Yesterday we were accident free on the pee, but we had a poop accident. I thought he might need to go to the potty, but I didn't want to push the issue since he'd just gotten out of the showere with me. He didn't pee in the shower, so I thought he might need to poop. I got out of the shower and my DF really wanted me to rub his feet. SO I completely forgot about my DS needing to use the potty. He comes running into our room about half way through the job.

Something else, I have been doing is letting him choose what method he gets to use. He can go out side to the bushes if he wants, or he can sit on the potty as a potty chair, or he can snap the potty seat onto the toilet, and finally he has the option of peeing in the bathtub standing up, or standing on the stool and peeing the toilet. Lately he's wanted to use the potty chair, or go out side. I taught how to stand up and pee using the bathtub since there was a larger area to get the pee, and I would rinse iwth hot water. IF he stands up at the toilet pee goes everywhere.

I only hope when we go to the water park this weekend, that he doesn't need to stinky. He's usually an afternoon pooper, so it might be okay. He just will not use a public restroom for any reason. When we first started potty training he would go hysterical, so I quit trying.


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Hello Potty Training Tribe!!!

Hope you all had a nice weekend (without too much floor cleaning to do! LOL!) Potty training puts a new spin on "Monday is Wash Day," doesn't it?

But with that said, guess what? *I got Ms. Dharma back on track again!!!* I know common wisdom says to back off when regression happens. But my girlfriend who knows DD irl said don't back off. She's already come to far to go back into diapers. And she was right-- it worked! I wanted to tell you guys on Friday, but I figured I'd better give Dd a few days before I said the regression was over. But I've got my fingers crossed, cause you never know what can happen next, right? Whatever the case, I'm staying optomistic.

Otherwise, I'm looking forward to hearing how everyone else is doing. What are your successes? What are your struggles? Post your questions and lets see if we can help each other get through this, together!

Faith


----------



## gmvh (Nov 26, 2003)

Can I bring this back to the top, join the discussion, and start with a question/problem?

A quick intro. My two are just shy of 23 months (boy/girl). Our daughter has been successfully peeing (~70%) and pooping (~99%) in the potty for about two months. Our son, on the other hand, is stumping us.

He *loves* everything surrounding using the potty: sitting on it, washing his hands, turning the light on, flushing the toilet, locking the bathroom door, you name it. He's gone from just sitting for 1/2 a second to sitting for a minute or two. He studies his sister as she's going to the bathroom. He likes to wear underwear and gets upset when he poops in them. He is not bothered by a wet diaper (prefolds). He will not pee or poop in the potty. He's one of those kids who makes it terribly obvious when he's pooping (first thing in the morning) and if one of us grabs him and walks him to the toilet, he's literally in tears. If you ask him if he's pooping he manages to tell you he's not. What gives? I've had him in the bathroom once or twice when he's pooped but it's stuck to him and then fallen into the potty once he's sat down and he's got such a happy look that he "pooped" in the potty.

Why the tears? He's never struggled with pooping (we had major constipation issues with our daughter). We're completely puzzled. How can he be so enthusiastic until it comes time to taking off one piece of fabric (underwear or diaper) and sitting down? We think he just needs to accidentally end up peeing in the potty once or twice but we've not managed to catch him. Any ideas? Thanks!!!


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Nothing to say except I think you are right-- you DO need to catch him peeing or pooping in the potty for him to get the "AHA" moment, and to see that whatever he's worried about-- it's no big deal. Putting the pee or poop in the potty is what all the hoopla is about! Dharma sure didn't get it. The first few times I got her on the pot to do it, she looked at me like "What???" You can't be making hoopla over this, can you? It can just be difficult for them to get that this is what you want-- because they've been doing it in diapers for sooooo long. How could they imagine it? And while I can't tell you exactly why your son cries over this-- I can say that if they think the pee or poop soils things-- then the last thing they want to soil is their new object of attention. (But who really knows what's going on in those toddler minds sometimes???) So here's one thing you can do-- if he poops in his diaper, be sure to scrap the poop into his potty, then have him help you dump it in the toilet and wave good bye to the poop as he flushes. Over time, it will become clearer to him that poop DOES belong in the pot. Then, keep working to catch him pooping or peeing and get him on the pot! Once he sees it's no big deal, he'll go from crying to being proud that he's "done the job," so to speak.

Good luck!

And I hope somebody else has some good ideas for you.

Faith


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

My DS is doing much better. I have just let him run around Naked for most of the day and we'ev had a few accidents. One when his sister told him not to pee on her bed, and he came in here and did just that







: laughing the whole time.

He's been very open about telling when he needs to pee or use the bathroom in general. Mostly, I'll see him running to the potty. Oddly enough he has recruited a few other people to take him to the bathroom when they are over here. My step daughter had some friends over, and Nathan wanted them to take him to the potty ONLY. He would specifcally request them. LOL.

About, not wanting to Poop. my DS loves to poop on the potty. Infact he got that down in only a few days. But, poop time is entainment time. We sing songs, make sounds, read books. THe whole nine yards. He loves it and it keeps his attention on the task at hand.


----------



## zksgreen (Mar 23, 2006)

bump (buried in pg 6)


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Potty training milestones today! DS 27M has been casually potty learning for a long time. I still used diapers a lot until this week. Monday I told DS, "No more diapers now. Big boys use the potty." This morning he peed in the potty and I put him in underwear, then we went shopping for an hour, crossing my fingers. When we came home, he was still dry! I made a big happy fuss about his dry underwear and helped him feel how it was still dry. Then today he went to his potty totally by himself and peed in it without even telling me! This is a first! And then again two more times! I'm so happy!








: My baby is growing up...


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

And he just did it again!!!


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Yippppeeee! Congratulations to you and your little guy!

Faith


----------



## rhlheckle (Mar 19, 2006)

That's what mine did a few times and then one time she did poo! I think that means that they are "pushing" and trying to go by using the muscles.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ally'smom*
I think when they tell you they're ready?

I'm joining this tribe! DD is 14 months old and started potty learning on her own a few weeks ago. If I remember to take her about once an hour, she'll be dry all day--for #1. She runs back there sometimes when she needs to go, but usually by the time she feels the urge it's too late. She's so young, I'm assuming this will take a while, but I wanted to honor her desire to use the potty and she's doing really well with it, so I'm just goin' with the flow . . .

My question is about poop. DD usually squats when she poops, which isn't so great on a potty. A few times I've noticed her straining and farting like she's going to poop but she doesn't--usually a short time later she'll go on the floor or in her diaper (if I manage to get one back on her). Any reflections on this learning process would be appreciated. I'm not into forcing her to sit when she doesn't want to and I don't do praise or rewards. Really I just want her to be comfortable and learn at her own pace.


----------



## rhlheckle (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi all! Okay, my daughter is 2 and 3/4. One week ago we quit wearing the diapers, stayed home, and pulled out the potty chair. I would put her on when I caught her peeing on the floor. She started to go sit on it and pee when she had to go, and also pood twice. (this lasted for 3 days or so)

THEN....

Wednesday she woke up, and I put panties on her. She hates having them around her ankles on the potty and I was trying to coax her (so that I don't have to completely undress her each time!). She started crying when I would ask her if she had to go, and now wants NOTHING to do with the potty. She pees on the floor and doesn't care, and also holds for hours. This is now the 3rd day of this.

Please help with suggestions, websites, books, ANYTHING! I guess I should "back off", but I don't feel as if going back to diapers is a good idea...

THANKS!







:







:







:


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Not to brag or anyting, but.........DS just pooped on the potty all by himself for the first time too!!! Gosh, I thought this would be so difficult!

You know, I think what really worked was that he got to watch another two year old using the potty while I was babysitting a few days ago.

rhlheckle, maybe you should just let your DD go naked. It worked for us. Potty training is complicated enough without having to deal with clothes.


----------



## rhlheckle (Mar 19, 2006)

congrats on the poo! (doesn't that sound funny?)

I am letting her go naked! I had been, and then tried the panties that 1 day, but when I saw her reaction I abandoned them. But ever since then...







:


----------



## leomom (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Mamas. I despreately need to join. I haven't had time to catch up on all your posts, but I promise to do so tonight. In the meantime, I need to potty vent!







:

DD has been telling me when she needs to poop for about 3 months, and hasn't pooped in her diaper since then. For the last month or so, she has been telling me when she needs to pee about half the time and telling me WHILE she's peeing the other half.

So for the last month, I just haven't known what the next step is. Finally this past Monday I decided it was time to start the training panties b/c she is clearly ready for the next step and I felt that I was just being lazy.

Well, after about 3 days, I noticed her pattern of when she needs to go. If I take her to the potty at these times, she will go. However, even though it seems pretty simple, she's had an accident everyday b/c I've forgotten to take her.









I'm just at a loss and feeling a little frustrated b/c though I have a sure fire way to keep her from wetting her pants, it seems to be all of my responsibility and she doesn't seem to be taking initiative to tell me herself. Now that she's in panties, she seems to only tell me she needs to pee WHILE she's already peeing.

I know she is sooo young (23 months) and that we aren't in any hurry. But I guess I'm feeling stressed about it and telling myself not to stress is just not working.

I think if I felt like I had any type of action plan I would feel better. It's ot the accidents that bother me. It's not knowing what the next step is...how do I help HER to realize when she needs to pee instead of me needing to take her to the potty at the right time? I don't mind doing that in the interim, but there has to be a next progression, right?

I guess I'm just afraid that if I keep taking her at 7, 9, 11:30, 2, 4:30 and 6 that she will never notice on her own when she needs to go.







I really thought she was there when she was wearing diapers (Dr. Sears says that when they are only having 1 or so accidents a day in diaper to switch to trainers) but now I'm not so sure.

So...I don't know whether to give it more time or if I switched her to soon and need to go back to diapers.

Any encouragement or suggestions would be sooo helpful.


----------



## kvan (Nov 10, 2004)

subscribing


----------



## wifty (Aug 16, 2006)

So many people mention that it helps if you know their poo-schedule but DD never goes on schedule! Its making it difficult to line up her need to go with actually being on the potty.

She is 32 months old and besides one good week a year ago, she isn't really interested in potty learning. She will sit on it from time to time, but thats about it.

So, what does someone do who has a DD that doesn't have a schedule and seems to be okay with peeing on the floor?

I don't want to push her, but she is getting to an age where I would like to encourage her the best I can. 

with smiles


----------



## mommyabroad (Dec 2, 2004)

I confess to not having read every post but wanted to chime in with what has worked for us. My bottom line suggestions are wait until he/she is really ready (as inconvenient or convenient as this may be!) and keep a potty in your car.

DS showed interest in the potty for nearly a year and a half before it stuck. I'd let him run around naked and he'd pee in the potty every now and then. I'd put the timer on every half hour and take him to the potty. And that worked. But nothing really worked until he was ready. At 2 1/2, he decided he was done with nappies and went to underwear in the mornings. But we had a few accidents and he'd cry hysterically when he had pee all over him and in his socks. And he hated the waistbands on the underwear. So we went back to nappies after traveling -- it was just too hard.

Then a few months later, he said he wanted underwear on (soft, comfy ones with no tight waistband). This time he was really ready and was on the potty all day for poops and peeing with no accidents. I'm sure this was helped by the fact that we put an extra identical potty in the car with a bunch of wipes and hand sanitzer for cleaning up. Great tip from a friend. That way, when we were out, I'd ask DS if he had to pee before we went in to a store/place. And sometimes we'd just try anyway. And before we drove home, I'd do the same. If we were driving and he had to go, I'd just pull over, pop the trunk (we have a little SUV) and he'd happily pee. I think this helped eliminate his fear of having accidents out. When we are in a store and he has to go, I think about which is closer, the store bathroom or my trunk


----------



## mom2rae (May 11, 2005)

My FOUR year old is not potty trained. She will never have a pee pee accident...always will go on the potty. However, she WILL NOT poop on the potty. She will ask for a pull up everytime. If we tell her no she has to on the potty she refuses to do so. She will hold it so long till her belly is actually cramping. I really have no idea what to do. I can't force her to make the poop in the potty yet I can't just let her hold it forever either. She is extremely communicative and intelligent so I KNOW she understands and can tell us she has to go. In fact when she goes in her pull up she'll go in the bathroom, close the door and do it in privacy. Any suggestions or comments as to what her deal is?????


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2rae*
My FOUR year old is not potty trained. She will never have a pee pee accident...always will go on the potty. However, she WILL NOT poop on the potty. She will ask for a pull up everytime. If we tell her no she has to on the potty she refuses to do so. She will hold it so long till her belly is actually cramping. I really have no idea what to do. I can't force her to make the poop in the potty yet I can't just let her hold it forever either. She is extremely communicative and intelligent so I KNOW she understands and can tell us she has to go. In fact when she goes in her pull up she'll go in the bathroom, close the door and do it in privacy. Any suggestions or comments as to what her deal is?????

This is very typical - not at all abnormal. Many toddlers and children do not like to see their poo in the potty. It freaks them out. Often, they think that they are losing something that is a part of them. They then hold it in, it hurts to go when they do finally go, thus aggravating the situation.

The solution is to _*let her go poo in a diaper or pull-up*_. That does not mean she should wear one all the time. But when she has to go poo, put the diaper or pull-up on her, let her go and then take it off. She needs the pyschological knowledge of the diaper to assure her. The next time, cut a hole in the diaper so that the poo will fall out and have her sit on the potty and go. Cut the hole bigger and bigger each time until there is only the waste of the diaper wrapped around her. Eventually, she won't want the diaper anymore.


----------



## sandsprite (Feb 16, 2004)

So its been month.

and DS is offically potty trained. He wears cloths now and all and his porta potty lives in the bathroom. He EVEN WEARS A BELT!!! (his pants are now all too big) He is pretty good in the car or on outings too. He'll ask and If I say we have to wait a bit for the most part he will hold it.

I still put diaper on him at night but most the time he wakes up dry. It really upsets him when he wets the bed. I think we have maybe one accident a week.

He still wants the occassional sticker, which he gets when he asks for it, but lots of times he is not interested. Though he likes to show people his sticker board. And I still make it a big deal, though not as big as in the begining with the 5 minute pee pee dance.

I have to say, I am loving it. Its a lot easier than diapers.

which is good, cuz I just found out we may be having another one on the way.


----------



## Hobacks2001 (Dec 21, 2004)

My ds is 37 months old. I decided this weekend would be the weekend that the diaper fairy would come and take all pullups. Which he did. He did great the first day. Would pee in the potty, but would not poop. The second day he also did great, except for pooping. Yesterday he was horrible. Accidents all day long. He is at daycare today, in pullups. Should I back off? Give him the option? When I ask him to go to the potty, he says "I don't have to go potty." Even though I know he does. I'm at a loss. The plus to this is he will now where a cd. Any ideas?


----------



## 5terre (Jul 8, 2005)

I have a question. DD just turned 2. We've been using the potty for 6 months, beginning when she started asking to use it. I encourage when she's willing, and try not to push when she isn't. In July she went 3 days with no wet diapers! She goes back and forth between wanting, not caring either way, and refusing to use the potty. My question is, is it better to just not do it at all and then one day try again, until we can do one of those 'train in a week' type of things? I feel like it must be confusing to her. Or is it good to continue encouraging potty use all the time? She goes to daycare part time (and provider is willing, but DC has never voided on the toilet there, even once), and my husband is not great about pottying, so that's another obstacle. I wish I had known about EC when I was a SAHM for the first year.


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm glad I found this thread! I need help on potty training.

My DS turned 1 on Aug 22, and I got him a pottty to put in the bathroom. I've been making him sit in it before his bath at night and after he wakes up, but he doesn't like it. He would play with it, put his feet in it, do everything with it except sit on it.

Is it too early for him? How to do you make a boy pee in the potty? Do you hold him up and help him aim, or do you sit him down for his #1? Do you start making him use the potty for #1 or #2 or both?

sigh...I have so many questions about pottty training...

-Confused One


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladybugsea*
My question is, is it better to just not do it at all and then one day try again, until we can do one of those 'train in a week' type of things? I feel like it must be confusing to her. Or is it good to continue encouraging potty use all the time? She goes to daycare part time (and provider is willing, but DC has never voided on the toilet there, even once), and my husband is not great about pottying, so that's another obstacle. I wish I had known about EC when I was a SAHM for the first year.









There are two different views on this, both popular on MDC.

The first view is that elimination elsewhere should be treated as natural and normal and that sitting in waste should not be prolonged (especially if you are using disposable diapers). According to this view, learning to use the potty is an evolutive process that you should start early. No rewards, no punishments. Just take the diaper OFF. When the child goes on the floor, tell her that people go peepee on the potty or toilet, not on the floor. This is the process I used with my daughter (who just turned 2, like yours) and it took two weeks for her to figure it all out. We started 15 August and by 30 August, she had learned. She now goes on command and when she feels the urge, although she still has one accident each morning, I think because she pees so often in the morning after all she drinks at breakfast.







She will go in the bushes outside as well.

If you want this method to work, you have to take the diaper off, FOR GOOD, during waking hours. Putting on pull-ups to go out, for example, is going to confuse the child and impede the process. If you put her diapers for daycare, forget this method. It won't work, or not for a very long time, anyway. You got to give yourself minimum 2 weeks during which you can keep you daughter out of diapers ALL THE TIME while she is awake.

The second view is that potty learning should wait until the child is old enough not to have to learn at all but can just do it once he figures it out, at around age 3. This method has the advantage of usually making the process shorter, sometimes just 2 or 3 days. Obviously however, this has the great disadvantage that you are forced to use diapers for another whole year. This means another year of polluting the environment with disposables or using a lot of extra water and harsh soap to clean cloth diapers. And it means another year of handling adult poo in a diaper. Ick! Also, I have known MANY three year olds (personally, and I believe there are a few who feature on this site, too) who had grown to like the diaper very much thank you very much and who refused to go on the potty at age 3. Then you have an almost-4 year old who is telling you BEFORE he even soils the diaper that you are going to have to change a big poo very soon. Sorry, but this was not for me. But many pediatricians do advocate this view because it seems to fit well with modern psychology and with the era of disposable diapers.


----------



## NC_Mama (Aug 8, 2006)

I have to say now that my Livy is fully potty trained! YES! The only thing we are still working on is the night training but for the day time she doesn't wear a diaper or pull-up anymore and we have only had a couple accidents. Good Luck to everyone else and I will check in when we are complete with the night time one.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

We're back in the game.







DS has decided that he wants his ring seat thing on the big potty now.
BUT.............he's also developed the ability ALREADY to use "I gotta go potty!" as an excuse to get in the bathroom. He tried it the other night when I was in the shower and I had JUST taken him and he went. I've resolved this by pulling the little potty into the livingroom. If he really has to go, he will.

Another but...the good--he is now telling me when he poops. The bad--this is by going "I poop!" and ripping off the diaper. We keep talking about going on the potty, I THINK he knows what I mean, I KNOW he knows when it's going on because he hides to do it. Help?? (I haven't been able to catch him *before* yet because of the hiding, I hate to follow him around constantly when he's just playing...and every time I think I see a pattern, it changes.)

Other than that, he even said potty in the car the other night and did not DO it till we got into the house and on the potty. He's getting to the point with pee where it's nap, bed and when we go out that the accidents are. one at home once in awhile.

This is with sposies, it can be done. We're in an apt. I really can't have him randomly going everywhere...


----------



## webby (Feb 24, 2005)

My 15 month old does the sign for change and she will even get her changing mat and lie down on it. Yesterday she did the sign for change BEFORE pooping and then again after. Do you think she is ready? Any recommendations on potty's. My ped recommended one that can be used on the floor as its own, but also put on the big potty.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

webby, this is exactly how it started with DD, at about the same age, too. I would put her on the potty when she does the sign. DD's 20 months now and is pretty much fully potty learned, with an occasional pee in her diaper at night.


----------



## luv my lil pearl (Oct 10, 2004)

We had a pretty easy time of it.

We basically let her run around with no pants on for a few days. She would ask for a diaper when she had to pee, and since I wasn't giving her a diaper she just went on the potty. We kept the potty in any room that she was in.

We also tried to make it fun by giving her a little "treasure" every time she had a success. We also bought a Dora potty seat to keep in interesting for her.

It took about 1 weekend of "potty camp" and she was trained.


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

How do you all deal with outside? DD has potty learned but when we are outside, she is not big on peeing behind a bush or tree. I think it is so different from the potty that she gets all self-conscious about the whole thing and then cannot go. The one time we carted our potty around with us, she went outside on the potty, no problem, but carting the potty around with me is not so practical.

And how do you get your DC to go on the toilet? We have one of those seat diminishers and she definitely likes the idea of sitting on it and peeing but again, she won't go pee using that. She is only comfortable on the potty.

Advice??


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

we tried the "weekend bootcamp" (like that outlined in dr. sears' baby book) and k gave herself a uti! she outright refused to sit on the potty and held it until naptime-- about 6 hours! she ended up with a fever that night, so the plan was chucked.
we're feeling a little desperate. she has the FOULEST diapers and poops more than any toddler i've ever met-- more than her 8 month old brother some days! she's shown interest in the potty since she was 18 months old, she loves sitting on it, she loves panties, etc. she's had every sign of readiness, as well. but she's only really, truly peed on it once. otherwise, she either has an accident that sends her into a tizzy or holds it until she can get a diaper. it's driving me crazy!


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

I love our potty, it's a Graco. got it at a consignment store though so I don't know if you can go buy one new anymore. It's a pretty wide chair for a potty, has a seat that comes right off to go on the big potty, doesn't snap on or anything. the seat has handles on the side so the kid could hold them if they wanted to, mine doesn't. I like the fact that it's kind of lower and wider too, the bottom makes a better stepstool because of that. Lid and base are white, says graco on the lid. Potty ring is soft and white with blue handles, the inside cup thing that you dump is red. (that's the only thing I don't like about it sometimes it's hard for me to see if he peed a bit in it or if that's water from when I rinsed it out.)

Has anyone tried putting the blue thing in their toilet and letting DC turn the water green? I'm about to. (for that reason and I want to see if it really does get me out of cleaning the toilet!) I'm not worried about the water, DS has learned to stay out of the toilet and I don't have any animals who might try drinking it.


----------



## webby (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Zakers mama- I saw that same potty you described on-line. We got something very similar. DD thinks its a toy and wants to get in it! I have put her on it twice and she's not so sure of it. I guess I better do some research on how to go about this- maybe read all these 10 pages or so!


----------



## webby (Feb 24, 2005)

She peed in the potty today! How exciting


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

Here's the book that really helped us turn the corner (even after a big move). It did not hurt AT ALL that the child in the book looks like DS.









We found the "what to expect" potty book to be LESS than useful. Never even read it to DS. It was about as useful as her pregnancy books, IMO. But the Dr Sears book, that was helpful!

OK, I'll back up.







A weird thing with me is that I have a hard time seeing patterns, and I tend to forget even what happened two days ago. So I guess I'm the laid back mother Dr Sears mentions in the potty learning section of his Baby Book. And DS seems to be the laid back child.









I know that we had thoughts of "omg might he be using the potty full time by his 2nd birthday?", so he obviously started before his b'day, but I don't actually know when.









One of the first things DS did, on his own, was night potty learning. He almost NEVER pees at night, and hasn't routinely pooped at night since he was very small. OK so the other night he woke up and had to poop, but he actually woke up (and woke US up), he didn't go in his diaper. But other than that, I can't remember the last time he pooped at night. And he's almost never wet at night. Sometimes if I'm exhausted and he wakes up before me, he'll get involved in playing in the bedroom and won't notify me that he needs to pee, so sometimes he'll wet his dipe, but it's not in the nighttime. He doesn't pee during his nap, either.

So that's definitely reverse order. We're not complaining, though!!!!









We don't really stress about him using the actual bathroom. We've mystified our friend, she routinely asks "so your plan is to just let him go in the potty wherever he is?" I can't answer that, as we don't have a PLAN, we just follow what he is doing.







But yeah, we have one BBLP in the living room downstairs, and another upstairs in the bedroom.

It's all been up, down, back, forth. But overall I think it's progressing, slowly, towards him being totally diaper-free at some point, er, in the future.









I've put the FBs away, and now we use the Kushies ultras at night, with the Bumkins AIOs during the day, if he doesn't want to be in his underpants.

Regarding underpants, we have the Gerber sort with the padded crotch, but then I saw a pack of "boxer briefs" that are just like what DH wears. DS LOVES wearing them, he will chant "papa pants" when he wears them.









But we have a big problem with my relative laziness, so I'm not brave enough to just dump the dipes. Therefore, we're waiting on an order of Bumkins "overnighter" pants! The Bumkins "training pants" are just a nylon shell, which you then put over, I don't know, underwear? Just seemed like a pain, so I'm hoping the overnighter pants are what I'm thinking of, as an in between between diaper and underpants (padded or not). Once we have those, we'll use those during the day and any diaper overnight. DH thinks we'll still use the absorbant Kushies (yes, we have found them to be super-absorbant! what can I say, we have different experiences from everyone else!), but I figure we can use anything. I've also kept out the three Swaddlebees pockets as well as the two Happy Heiny pockets, just b/c I love them so. Anyway, so it will be dipes at night, just in case, and the trainers during the day.

DS has become AMAZING at holding his pee. We were on our way to the zoo, and he told us he needed to pee. We asked if he could hold it, and he indicated that he would do so. We got to the zoo, parked, walked down to the entrance, presented our membership cards, got passes, went in, got to the bathrooms, and...he hadn't peed yet! Went in the toilet. It was incredible. He'll now chant "hold it, hold it, hold it", if he's holding it.

I don't know what's holding him/us back from full potty learning. I don't know if it's coming from him, or if it's from us. Neither of us had ANY idea we'd be on this process so early. I kept it in my head that we would never push, and I just figured it would be a long time. you know, that whole "boys take longer" thought was in our head.

Then again, in my head I've always wanted to be an ECer, and so it's sort of been like a diaper-using EC household, if that makes ANY sense. We change dipes as soon as we know/realize he's used them (though he is a sneaky pee'er, I've never been able to really know when he's peeing).

One thing I *think* we've done that had the effect of helping him know that poops go in the toilet/potty, is that we've always wiped the excess poop off of dipes and put the TP into the toilet. He's flushed that down from the first time he asked to do so. He has NEVER had an issue with his poops going into the toilet, and happily waves "bye!" to them as they are flushed down. It wasn't on purpose, we never thought "if we do this then he won't have the typical poop-disappearing issues", it's just how we got rid of the excess. We have a sprayer, but I never hooked it up b/c wiping with TP seemed easier (except for when he had rotavirus early this year, OMG nasty). And we didn't trust our washing machine enough to just toss his poopy dipes in there without helping out...so it just all worked together, I think.







Or it's just his personality, no way to know, is there?

So anyway, that's where we are in the potty learning process.


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

I have a question for the CD users in this tribe.

When DC is barely "using" their dipes anymore, when *maybe* there's pee in a few, but otherwise they are just clean, but have been on a booty all day...do you continue your official wash routine? Or is it time to just treat them like laundry? Oh wait, if I treat them like laundry then I'm using inappropriate detergent, hmm. It's just I'm washing so FEW dipes during the week! Pretty much one or two per day, and not even always one from the day, if it's a naked day or underwear day.

But anyway, what have the other CD users done, when the diapers being worn aren't really being "used"?


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

Molly, I just throwing them in with the dipes and I use the same det. for all All Free and Clear.


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

I am joining this tribe! My ds has started expressing a potty interest, wants to sit on the big potty and practice wiping, tells us when he peed/pooped, etc. I am going to jump right on this! I could say it is just because of his interest, but honestly, I am so freakin sick of cloth diapering after 4 years straight I am going out of my mind with it. So. I am taking advantage of his phase of interest before he moves on to another obsession! Here we go!

My ds will be 2 in a few weeks. He has never gone on the potty before, and he has only told us a few times *before* he went, he mostly tells us afterwards. We let him run around naked a lot. I think we will do exactly what we did with my dd - talk extensively about potty learning, go completely naked all day, wear underwear with pants when we go out (and bring several changes with us). Ceremoniously pack away daytime dipes and buy underwear. Read books about it.

My daughter learned in 1.5 weeks that way when she was 2. She did wet her pants, but we reassured her that everyone has accidents and lovingly cleaned her up.

Of course, if it is upsetting him or he is not getting the hang of it, we will try again in a few months.

So wish us luck!!!!! I better invest in some cleaning supplies, LOL! Thank goodness for wood floors!


----------



## Jude-a-buddies-mom (Aug 25, 2004)

My ds will be 3 next month. We held off on really starting any potty training with him until our dd was a few months old. He is a big kid and did not show any interest in the potty we got him so my dh and I decided we should maybe just start him peeing in the toilet like a big kid. He has a male cousin who is a year older and goes to play with him and he takes ds with him to go in the toilet. Well we have hyped him up with cool big boy underwear and dad takes him with him to the bathroom but my son does not want to pee or poop in the toilet or potty. He has amazing holding ability and usually pees like 3 times a day. I don't think he is scared. I stalked him around the house one morning and finally got him to pee in the toilet. He stood there and peed like it was no big deal flushed and went about his day. I made a really big deal of it and he got to go to play "golf" (putting a sporting good store) with daddy which he loves. We called his grammy and aunt and he did not seem to care and still shows to interest. He tells me now when I take him to the bathroom that he is too big to pee in the toilet. This is a kid that does not care at all to be in soaking diaper or underwear. He is really stubborn and really smart. Any advice on other ways to encourage him. We have backed off lately. It seems to me that he doesn't want to do it because it not his idea.


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jude-a-buddies-mom* 
My ds will be 3 next month. We held off on really starting any potty training with him until our dd was a few months old. He is a big kid and did not show any interest in the potty we got him so my dh and I decided we should maybe just start him peeing in the toilet like a big kid. He has a male cousin who is a year older and goes to play with him and he takes ds with him to go in the toilet. Well we have hyped him up with cool big boy underwear and dad takes him with him to the bathroom but my son does not want to pee or poop in the toilet or potty. He has amazing holding ability and usually pees like 3 times a day. I don't think he is scared. I stalked him around the house one morning and finally got him to pee in the toilet. He stood there and peed like it was no big deal flushed and went about his day. I made a really big deal of it and he got to go to play "golf" (putting a sporting good store) with daddy which he loves. We called his grammy and aunt and he did not seem to care and still shows to interest. He tells me now when I take him to the bathroom that he is too big to pee in the toilet. This is a kid that does not care at all to be in soaking diaper or underwear. He is really stubborn and really smart. Any advice on other ways to encourage him. We have backed off lately. It seems to me that he doesn't want to do it because it not his idea.


I would just take of the diaper and put him in underwear for good. When he pees or poos in his underwear, tell him nicely that this is to be done in the toilet or potty and put new underwear and pants on him. When he goes in the toilet, don't make to big a deal of it. It takes about 2 weeks of determination (and at 3, maybe a lot less than that) but it is worth it. I don't think he is going to be very motivated if you leave the diaper on.


----------



## Iriemama96 (Jun 24, 2005)

So, my 3 1/2 yr old is in montessori. He keeps having accidents and getting sent home from school. Today he pooped in his pants at school and had to come home. I'm not sure what to do here. he can't continue school if he keeps this up....any ideas on how to deal?


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

well, the only progress we've made is that in the last 2 days, I've discovered DS isn't peeing during naptime anymore (or at least not on these 2 days) I've been trying to work out earlier bedtime by limiting the nap to 2 hours, so I have been changing him right as I'm waking him up. The first day, he passed a little gas right when I took off his dipe and a tiny pee drop came out, I said 'wait, wait! don't pee on Mommy!' and ran him to the potty. We made it! He peed a *lot*
Today I had changed him right before his nap, so when he was dry at wake up, we did the same thing and he peed in the potty. Later, I heard gas again and I asked him if he had to go--he said yes, but we JUST missed it.

He hides to poop most of the time, I have been just finding it by smell when he comes back to me. I don't know what he'd do if I caught him and tried for the potty...

part of me wonders if undies would help, part of me knows I'm not ready to deal with the accident laundry till we move and have our own w/d setup.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Hey guess what?!?! We have had a BREAKTHROUGH!!! This morning, Z came in and wanted to sit on his potty....he sat.......and sat......and sat......and when he got up.............POOP..............IN THE POTTY!!!!!!!! YAY!!

I had already given him his sticker cause he peed in the potty...I wasn't sure why he sat back down. I guess all our talking about where it goes has FINALLY paid off!! So then I decided he could have a piece of candy out of his Halloween pumpkin as an extra treat.

AND he said he wanted to be in his underwear--we shall see how this went. I've been at work, all I know is the underwear survived the first hour and a half of today and he peed 2 more times before I left for work.

the bad news is, I don't think chocolate and my 2 year old get along well at 7 AM...he ate part of a mini Butterfinger, asked for milk, and puked.







Seemed fine up till that point and after....playing fine and everything.

I hope we haven't had a breakthrough just in time to get sick.....


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

Ladies, I am saying so long to this tribe. i have finally conquered potty training. To the point my DS actually uses a public restroom, which he was terrified to do until last week.

I am glad to have gotten advise, and shared my experience. IT has in short, been a neat learning experience.

Denise


----------



## Jasmyn's Mum (May 24, 2004)

Can I join? DD will be 3 in Jan. She pees like a champ in the potty but still won't poop. She asks for a diaper when she has to go. I put it on, she does her business and then I put her back in her underwear.

She bunged herself up when I tried to get her to poop on the potty before for 3 days and I don't want that to happen again but what do I do? I try to encourage her to try but she doesn't want to.

I know I have to wait until she's ready but when the heck is that gonna be?

Help!


----------



## Apryl Srissa (Oct 1, 2005)

I'll join in too! My two younger boys are both interested. My almost three year old saw us buy him a padded seat that goes on our toilet months ago, we were just getting it to have, really hadn't thought he'd use it, but it was on sale, so we got it. When we got home, he asked what it was, so I showed him, he sat on it and Yeah! peed! Over the next weeks he was peeing in it all the time, and doing really good, but then I started working for a few months and dh was to lazy, he didn't really worry about it, so Connor was using it less. But now he is back on track and really proud of himself. He often tells me in advance, but always seems to hold it. He waits till he Has to go, then tells me, either just in time, or leaks a bit, but runs for it, so we still have to change undies, but it's really close. So I've been reminding him, we go every 30-60 minutes or so, depending on how much he's been drinking. He is pretty good about pee, but has only pooped in there once, and that was caught midway, so half way made it. He says he knows he going to go, just doesn't seem to care. Don't really know what to do to get him past this part, but I'm tired of cleaning undies, but hate using diapes or pull ups during the day.

When we were starting out, what really worked for us while he was naked was blankets. I brought out some old blankets, and when he'd sit anywhere (couch etc) I'd just put that under him, to catch messes. I did the same for a few naps, I put it under him, and let him sleep in undies. Surprisingly, he woke dry,but we really had to run to make it. He doesn't nap now, but it worked well for that. We did find that once he was interested, we were better off with undies, accidents and all. It kept him aware and interested. I just bought a few packs of them, as well as some of the gerber ones that absorb more. We have a couple pairs of plastic pants to go over for outings, but so far use pull ups for that more. He has used public bathrooms, he is scared of falling, and the folding potty really seems to bother him. He now sits going sideways, going across the seat, it's narrower that way, so he feels safer. At home he stands, he hated sitting to pee for the longest time and is just now feeling safer sitting.

My 16 month old now wants to sit on the potty too, he loves trying to 'help' big brother (= sticking hands in potty, eeewwww), but is really intersted in the padded seat, so we've put him on it in his diap a couple times. I think if it were warmer I'd take if off and let him try it, but don't want to strip him down every time, so haven't really had him try, even though he seems to want to.

Glad to find others who are dealing with this!


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

OK so this morning, I tried to put a dipe on DS since I was planning on taking him to see G&Gpa and stuff. He looked at me, said "I poop potty!" and refused to get the diaper on.
So I pulled out the last clean pair of underwear, and he came right over and got those on.









Unfortunately, about 20 minutes later, I was sitting next to him standing by the coffee table eating oranges and I heard pee hitting jeans....absolutely no warning, and he'd pooped too.

OK what would you do at this point? I stripped him, got him in the tub, cleaned the underwear--which are now in the wash.

what I mean is, yesterday he went till 4 pm in one pair of underwear with my mom--she reminded him to hit the potty about every 30-45 mins. Sometimes he tells, sometimes he needs to be taken to it. He took a 3 hour nap with no accident.
But--after DH got home, he pooped and peed in the underwear. I put a dipe on him for the park after having him try to potty, he peed in that. (expected.) He got underwear on after he got home and peed in those.

But he's showing an obvious desire to wear underwear. He *can* sometimes go a long time with no accidents. (I think he gets tired at the end of the day, that's probably part of our problem.)

Do I go buy more underwear and continue on my quest for rubber pants for the top that I can't find and just deal with the laundry? Do I still put a dipe on him to go out? We'll use dipes at night for awhile, he pees big time still at night usually.

Or do I figure that he's not really ready if he can't do things like tell me while he's busy with the oranges instead of just standing there filling his underwear? (I don't think that's the answer, I mean, it's his first real attempt at undies this week...)


----------



## Eris (Sep 11, 2002)

I really think that if someone is wearing diapers sometimes, that wearing underwear feels enough like diapers that it's not at all surprising that the underwear gets peed and pooped in. How is he when he's not wearing anything, or wearing loose pants without any underwear (hint on this: use cuffed pants, like pajamas or sweat pants...)?


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

zaker's_mama, if my guy said to me "I poop potty", he would be meaning "I need to poop and would like to do it in the potty", except he'd say "toywet" instead of potty...

Perhaps if he expresses something like that in the future, take him to the potty or toilet would be a next step to take, rather than just dress him without the dipe?

******
I've been counting days and dipes, and I count 6 unused-but-worn nighttime diapers in the laundry, which means 6 days. And NO diapers during the day, only underwear. Poops in the toilet (NOT the potty, thank goodness that was not fun!), pees in the toilet or potty, no pee or poop anywhere else!

It's so thrilling.

I'm trying not to count chickens pre-hatching and all that stuff, but I can't help but be just thrilled to pieces at his reaction to wearing underpants during the day.

I even bought him some Diego underpants (he likes Diego over Dora) the other day, and he was so excited about it he couldn't decide which one to wear, so he put on all three from the package.







Diego, his fruit of the loom boxer briefs, and the lightly padded Gerber underwear are serving us all very well.

Now if only I could decide to be brave and NOT put on the dipe at night! (but really that requires me to be on my A game in the morning, and sometimes I'm just not)


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

Subbing. My son is only 12 months, but he is starting to take off his diapers whenever he needs a change, so I'd like to get a heads-up on different methods.


----------



## zannster (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi. I'm subbing. I've read through the the whole thread. I'm still unsure what to do at this point (what else is new, right?







)

My DS is 22 months old. I began CD him at 19 months (and think it's kind of fun, LOL). So about the time I really got into the swing of CD, I started thinking that maybe I should start PL. About a month ago, I bought a potty chair and several Gerber training pants. I read "Diaper-Free Before Three" and "Early Start Potty Training". Of course, those books/plans are intended to be started before 22 months, so they're not entirely applicable. But they had suggestions for children DS's age.

DS was very interested in the potty at first. He liked sitting on it. He liked reading books a lot, so he would say 'poo', and then we'd go to the potty for bookreading sessions that never culminated in any results. Afterwards, he'd get up and promptly pee somewhere else. We went at this for a couple of days with only one successful pee in the chair and several pees on the carpet. This whole apartment (!) is carpeted except the kitchen and bathroom. I really don't relish dealing with carpet cleaning all the time.

After those first couple of days of on-again off-again practice (since we needed diapers for going out and naps), I put him back in diapers. We still dump the poop in the toilet, and he likes to flush it. I'm not 100% sure, but he seems to know when he is going in his diaper, because he says 'poo' (for both) and points to his diaper. He doesn't mind having a wet or dirty diaper, however. He hates having his diaper changed. I don't consistantly check his diaper before and after naps, so I don't know how often he stays dry...but he has done it. He always pees at night though - sometimes quite a bit. He still nurses a lot at night.

I really don't want to be changing poop diapers any longer than I absolutely have to. I'm just not sure how to proceed now...taking into account that he is not super thrilled with the potty chair, and the carpet cleaning issue. I was tempted to buy covers for his training pants, or even Bright Bots (we have one pair, and they contain one pee fairly well), but I get the feeling that those methods aren't as effective - as if he _needs_ the mess to get the message.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

The time he said "I poop potty" we'd just been there, so I figured he meant he wanted underwear because of that. He also uses 'poop' to mean both. (I keep saying 'pee' and 'poop' to help him get the difference, that's just the word he's caught onto for now.)

We're back to where the only time he seems interested in going to the potty is when somebody else is in the bathroom--and then it's really that he just wants to go bug them! He usually won't even sit, or at least not without some coaxing.
But the other night, he *insisted* he had to go ("I poop potty!" repeatedly), took off the pants and diaper, so I brought out his potty in front of the TV. Nothing, but I figured we'd better try since he was insistent, even though he'd just gotten done peeing in the potty.
Right now, I guess we'll just keep going with his interest, and the biggest goal will be that he gets the idea he can't tell us he's got to use the potty just to get into the bathroom to play with whoever else is using the toilet...*sigh*

he *is* only 25 months old. I keep going back and forth on whether I should just see what happens if I keep him in undies all the time....my biggest problem with that is we have to pay to do laundry, so I really don't want to do that until either that situation changes, or we get to the point where he can wear underwear and maybe only use 2 pair a day....I just don't know if that's going to happen when he's in dipes....


----------



## christeenybeany (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey I'm joining in this tribe, although it may be premature. We dug out older son's old potty seat for the toilet the other day and set it up. By making a grand cerimonious event out of it, we succeeded in getting Thomas to sit on the potty willingly. Now he shows interest in it and occasionally asks to sit ont he potty. I think he is just doing it for fun. I have one cloth diaper version of a pull up that we practice in sometimes. We're talking about it all the time. Needless to say, we're in the very very beginning stages of potty learning. He's 27 months old.


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Well hello christeenybeany! I remember you from our August due date club!









We also hope to be potty learning too. Our ds has gone pee in the potty a couple of times about 2-3 months ago and now has no interest in the potty. We can tell when he is going poop and ask if he wants to go sit on the potty but he just says "no, later." So we have just been letting him be for the most part.

One promising thing...he recently started putting his stuffed animals on the potty to go potty. So maybe he is starting to be ready?

Any advice would be great!


----------



## 5terre (Jul 8, 2005)

Any recommendations for training pants? Should they be skipped all together? I was thinking they would be good for going out, as I'd like to go cold turkey on diapers, and these would be like underwear. DD has been using the potty for almost a year (pee, rarely poop, but has started to tell us when she's gone poop recently), some weeks a lot and others not. I'm going to be quitting my job soon to be home with her during the day, and I think she's ready, so I think we'll be trying a 'weekend warrior' approach really soon.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

ARRRRGGHHHHHHHH---------
So the other evening, he manages to go all evening in the same dipe, with a combo of him telling me he needed to go and me just having him come with me--but he was happily doing it.

The next morning, the dipe tape must've worn out cause it fell half off him under his jammies and he peed on the floor while talking to me sitting on the toilet.

Then he sat on the potty, did not go, but peed about 10 minutes later in underwear while running around the room.....followed by a couple days of no real luck, except for yesterday after nap he went.....and he's starting to sometimes tell me 'no' which he NEVER used to do about the potty.....*sigh*







:


----------



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

I just posted this in EC, but when I saw this tribe, I decided to post it here too. I need some direction! DS is 13 mos, and I really think he's ready to start potty-training. He absolutely HATES diaper changes. He literally goes from







: to







! Most of the time, as soon as his diaper is off, he takes off and pees on the floor somewhere; either in my kitchen or in one of two spots on the family room carpet. He is so much happier when he's naked!

Potty training is going to be a collaborative effort between DH and I and the grandparents, because two sets of grandparents watch DS during the week while we're at work. I don't know if that is going to be overwhelming and make things difficult, but it has to happen eventually anyway.

So, where do we start? I have always tried to watch DS for signs of peeing and pooping, but so far I have never been able to figure it out. Is there something that I should read to help me out?

Should I invest in a potty right away? What's better, one with literally all the bells and whistles (like this one from Fisher Price), or one that's plain and simple (like the Baby Bjorn)? I thought this Once Upon a Potty was cool too, but I'm curious to know if it really makes any difference. Great-grandma just informed me that she's going to Target tomorrow for a special senior-citizens-only sale, so she wants to buy DS's Christmas gift then. If we should get a potty, I'm definitely going to suggest one!

TIA!


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

I have to join this tribe too. I have a 2 year old boy who expresses interest and pees in the potty every night before his bath, but it's more like he just pees and we try to catch it. Everything I read says that you should start boys sitting down but I think it's too late for that. My mother in law argues that too and says that they should stand. I don't know what to say to her. She did raise a boy, but I wish she'd mind her own business. She's also kind of pressuring me about the whole potty thing. I would like to start putting more effort into it but in no way am I going to force my baby to do something against his will!
I guess I need advice on the sitting/standing thing and also how to proceed. Should I just put him on the potty every time I go maybe? I'm not sure he's shown a whole lot of signs of readiness either. How do you know when it's time? I appreciate it b/c I know there's lot of us w/ questions.
TIA!


----------



## stlmomof2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Alex has been peeing in her little potty chair almost every day and sometimes up to 3 times a day (usually in the morning and after naps) since about 11 1/2 months. I am not sure if I'm ECing or PTing her, since she's older now. One thing I wonder: Does starting young (or kind of young in this case) make complete PTing easier or do the babies/toddlers go through the same defiant/scared phases as the more normally PTed youngsters? I am trying to get my husband and other caregivers to help out with this effort.


----------



## MCPM (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi. I have been thinking about the whole potty thing, now my girl is 14 months. Don't have one yet, but can anyone recommend a book (for me) about it? I will read through this thread, too, of course.


----------



## heamae (Nov 9, 2005)

Time for us to join this tribe!!
DD1 has been going on the potty everyday since about Friday. When we are at home she is naky and almost always makes it to the potty. When out I put a diaper on and she tells me after she has gone. She did go potty twice while we were out SUn. Once for the lady at church. Our big problem was that she wanted to wear her diaper b/c elmo was on it and not traning pants or pul ups so I got her elmo undies and she has been doing really good today!!
Could it really be this easy??


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

Can I join in? Ds is 25 months, knows when he pees asks to go potty, but then won't. He will sit on the potty sometimes, but never pees in it.


----------



## mamablair (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:

What's better, one with literally all the bells and whistles (like this one from Fisher Price), or one that's plain and simple (like the Baby Bjorn)?
We just got a Baby Bjorn for our 15 mo. DS. We love it and he loves it!! It's the perfect for him to get on and off of. He even pooed in it the first day!! I wanted to run and dance all over the house I was so excited...








I feel like it was kind of coincidence b/c I still have no idea what I'm doing but he's gone several times sense then.

I'm hoping to learn from some one on here who's a few steps ahead of me.


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

DS is 13 months and likes his potty, however, when he actually needs to go, he promptly jumps off and goes on the floor!







We keep lots of towels handy...

I got him the winnie the poo potty because he likes Tigger, however, he can't really position himself yet, so in retrospect a smaller, simpler potty would have been a better choice.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

my son's back to not really giving a darn despite having Elmo undies and car undies that he picked out. (of course the dipes also have Sesame and Pooh characters.) I was going to find Tigger undies since he *loves* him too but I can't.







The only time he wants in the bathroom now is if it's to bug somebody else. 

My advice on potty chairs is NOT to have all the bells and whistles. My friend got one for her ds when he was 2, Fisher price, played music and stuff. It got pee in the music speaker and really stunk, so she ended up throwing it out and having to get another for her dd, now 2.
I like mine. It's Graco, fairly wide, can shut the lid and use it as a stepstool. It's got a ring for a seat that can go on the potty or the big toilet. DS kinda likes the big toilet, when he cares at all that is. He's 26 months.


----------



## MrsTittlemouse (Apr 17, 2006)

I haven't read through all the posts yet. I was just searching for some PL inspiration. My 2 1/2 dd is using the potty. According to her diapers are for babies. When I ask her where she goes to the bathroom she says, "On the rug!" I was so annoyed with her earlier. I knew she had to pee. We went to the bathroom, she refused, I started making lunch and then she had an accident.
I should have known better, Two months ago I was so proud that training her was so easy. She, shockingly, was dry on night #1, and has only had two bedtime accidents (her 6 yo brother is a bedwetter, so I was elated that she could hold it).
Now her stubburness has outrun her interest in the potty. Should I put her back in diapers, how long do I ride it out? How can I be detatched without promoting the "pee wherever" attitude?


----------



## cheeseRjedi (Jun 5, 2005)

Just popping in here....It seems like every recent post is someone wanting to join







.

My girl is 18 months. We've had a potty seat for a while and she knows what it is, but she never actually goes in it. The farthest she's gotten is sitting on it in her diaper and clothes while going potty. She loves to watch us flush her poops in the toilet and always says byebye and waves.










She still wets at night (and has early morning poops) but she is always dry during naptimes. She'll go within minutes of waking up though and wants a new diaper right away.

My two questions are: Is it worth it to get a stepstool and a little toilet seat or should I just stick with our BB for the main learning process? And should I start with underwear/naked time? We got some Mother of Eden trainers that have a waterproof cover and a layer of microfiber that's right up next to her skin so she feel the wetness. It didn't seem to phase her when she wore it today.


----------



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cheeseRjedi* 
My girl is 18 months. We've had a potty seat for a while and she knows what it is, but she never actually goes in it. The farthest she's gotten is sitting on it in her diaper and clothes while going potty. She loves to watch us flush her poops in the toilet and always says byebye and waves.









I'm no expert, but I like this idea of sitting on the potty in her diaper. I think I'm going to try this with DS! We've actually taken a short break because he had a gnarly stomach bug, there was poop everywhere, and it just would have been too much for all of us if we'd been trying to incorporate the potty at the same time. He was irritable enough as it was! I'm going to try to get him started up again this weekend though.

That's great that your DD loves waving at her poop. My mom always (yes, always; I hear this story about once a month) tells me that I had major...um...seperation anxiety from my poop, and that I cried and cried. She says that the only thing that helped me seperate from it was waving and saying byebye when it was flushed down the toilet!


----------

